# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Μήλος Εξπρες [Νήσος Λήμνος - Nisos Limnos, Milos Express, Vortigern]

## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ουτε απο εδω βλεπω καμια αναφορα και φωτογραφιες ..... Περιμενω 

Παρτε το κλασικο εισητιριο απο μενα , δεν εχω φωτο εχω εισητιρια πολλα ομως .....

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε Πάνο είναι αδύνατο να φτιάξω μόνος μου όλα τα θέματα για τα ιστορικά πλοία. Άλωστε και πολύ νεότερος είμαι απο εσάς και λιγότερο έμπειρος. Περιμένω να πάρετε (και καλά κάνετε) την προτοβουλία και να δίνουν όλοι το καλό παράδειγμα για να ανοίγουμε όλο και περισσότερα νέα θέματα για τα πλοία που αγαπήσαμε! 
Μιάς που το Μήλος Εξπρές αγαπήθηκε πάρα πολύ απο τους Κυκλαδίτες του ας αρχήσουμε λοιπόν να αναφερόμαστε σε αυτό!

Αρχικά ώς Μήλος Εξπρές φωτογραφιμένο απο τον Απόστολο Κουρμπέλη στη Σέριφο τον Ιούνιο του 90
MILOS EXPRESS serifos_jun1990_1.jpg
Εδώ ώς ΕΞΠΡΈΣ ΜΉΛΟΣ με τα χρώμματα της Hellas Ferries, φωτογραφημένο απο τον Π. Λελέκη
Picture 316.jpg

Και εδώ ως Νήσος Λήμνος στα πολύ τελευταία του απο εμένα και τον φίλο finnpartner

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/vortigern_1969.htm

----------


## scoufgian

ενα απο τ αγαπημενα μου πλοια.μικρο ,γρηγορο και βολικο για τις δυτικες κυκλαδες

----------


## kalypso

MILOS EXPRESS.jpg MILOS EXPRESS 1.jpg

To Milos Express στην Σίφνο.Οι φωτογραφίες είναι του Μatt Barett.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το αγαπημένο μας "Μήλος Εξπρές" στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου το καλοκαίρι του 1999, λίγο πριν ξεσπάσει η λαίλαπα της MFD.
Με τα χρώματα της "Lindos Lines", των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου, στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου και καπετάνιο τον μεγάλο Στέλιο Βιτσαρά.
Λόγω καταγωγής, το έχω σε πολλές φωτογραφίες (αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται).
"Vortigern", "Μήλος Εξπρές", "Εξπρές Μήλος", "Νήσος Λήμνος", ένα καλότυχο και ευλογημένο καράβι που θα μπορούσε να ζεί ακόμα αν ....... δεν είχε περιέλθει στα χέρια της MFD.

Το Μήλος στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> "Vortigern", "Μήλος Εξπρές", "Εξπρές Μήλος", "Νήσος Λήμνος", ένα καλότυχο και ευλογημένο καράβι που θα μπορούσε να ζεί ακόμα αν ....... δεν είχε περιέλθει στα χέρια της MFD.


Ή αν δεν είχε πέσει στα χέρια του άναυτου mr.SAOS, που το έστειλε για σκράπ ένω όλοι προβλέπαν την κατάργηση της 35-ετίας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ σωστά φίλε Ellinis.
Τα λάθη πληρώνονται και το "Μήλος", αν είχε συντηρηθεί σωστά, θα μπορούσε να δουλεύει ακόμα. Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες έχουν οξύ συγκοινωνιακό πρόβλημα, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι.
Και αν κάποια στιγμή αποχωρήσει και το "¶γιος Γεώργιος", τότε τα πράγματα μπορεί να γίνουν ακόμα χειρότερα.
Το "Μήλος", στα καλά του, την έκανε τη Σίφνο 5 ώρες, ενώ το ηρωϊκό και αγαπημένο, κατά τα άλλα, "Ρομίλντα" την κάνει κοντά στις επτά.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

το οριο ηλικιας του , βαση του νομου που δεν ισχυει πια , τελος του 2004 θα το εδιωχνε , οπως και το εδιωξε και απο τη ΣΑΟΣ , αν ειχε μεινη στη LINDOS LINES , θα βρισκαν τροπο να το κρατησουν σε ζωη (οπως ο ΚαπταΜακης τα ΜΙΛΕΝΟΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ) με ταξιδια εκτος Ελλαδος ? ......Πιστευω οτι θα ειχε την ιδια μοιρα (δηλαδη να το φωτογραφιζει ο ZAHAN)

----------


## Ellinis

Απλά θα μπορούσε να το κρατήσει για λίγους μήνες δεμένο, εν αναμονή των εξελίξεων, και μετά θα το ξαναέβγαζε. 
Στο κάτω κάτω συγκριτικά με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ που τώρα το έχει αντικαταστησει, δεν έχει και τρομερές διαφορές.

----------


## Leo

Ένα πολυ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα έκανε Συροτηνομυκονία σε αντικατάσταση κάποιου άλλου. Νομίζω τότε που ήταν Hellas Ferries και άκουσα τα κλύτερα λόγια. Προσωπικά δεν ταξίδεψα ποτέ.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ενα πολυ μικρο διαστημα (δε ξερω ακριβως ποσα δρομολογια) πηγαινε το κλασικο του δρομολογιο και απο Μηλο κατεβενε στα Κυθηρα ....
Καποιο χειμωνα που εκανε την ετησια του το ΙΟΝΙΟ τοτε.......
Αν κανεις θυματε περισσοτερα ας μας διαφωτισει .......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αντικαταστούσε, κατά καιρούς, το "Ιόνιον" στην άγονη της Πελοποννήσου.
Κάποια στιγμή, έκανε ένα απίστευτο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο-Κύθηρα και Αντικύθηρα. Αυτό, όμως, εγώ το θυμάμαι να έγινε αργότερα (μετά το ναυάγιο του "Ιόνιον").

----------


## Ellinis

Στο απίθανο αυτό δρομολόγιο προσπαθούσε να συνδυάσει τα δυο δρομολόγια σε ένα. 

Θυμάμαι σε ένα ταξίδι μου, γύρω στο 1993, το χαλάκι σε ένα χώρο είχε ακόμη τα λογότυπα της Sealink.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η πιο αγαπημένη γωνιά για πολλούς από μας σε ένα πλοίο είναι η πλώρη. Στο "Μήλος Εξπρές" δεν μας άφηναν να πάμε συχνά στην πλώρη.
Σε μια από τις φορές που πήγαμε είδαμε και το περίφημο καμπανάκι που έχουν τα πλοία και στο οποίο είναι πάντα γραμμένο το αρχικό όνομα του πλοίου. Εδώ γράφει: "Vortigern 1969".
Θα ήθελα, επίσης, να προσθέσω κάτι σε αυτά που γράφει παραπάνω ο Ellinis για το αν υπήρχε πραγματικά πιθανότητα επιβίωσης του  καραβιού μετά την 35ετία. To "Μήλος" κατ' αναλογία ήταν για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ότι είναι το "Σουπερφέρρυ ΙΙ" για τη γραμμή της Ραφήνας: το απόλυτα πετυχημένο πλοίο. Σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να συνεχίσει αν το ήθελαν πραγματικά. Απλά, αυτό που λεγόταν στη Σίφνο είναι ότι τα παιδιά του Σταθάκη δεν πολυήθελαν να συνεχίσουν την εταιρεία και για αυτό πουλήθηκε στην MFD (σε συνδυασμό, βέβαια, με όσα ξέρουμε ότι έγιναν εκείνη την μπερδεμένη εποχή). 

Το καμπανάκι της πλώρης.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Μήλος Εξπρές", γεμάτο κόσμο, γυρίζει για να δέσει στον Πειραιά.
Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία από τον Κυριάκο Σ., ο οποίος μου την έδωσσε για να την ανεβάσω.
Αριστερά του διακρίνονται το "Κρήτη" της ΑΝΕΚ και, φυσικά,το "Σαπφώ".

Μήλος εξπρές.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καταπληκτική! Ευχαρήστησέ τον εκ μέρους μας!

----------


## kalypso

φοβερή φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο άνθρωπος αυτός είναι απίστευτος, θυμίζει σύγχρονο Ζορμπά.
Έχει απίστευτες φωτογραφίες, αλλά κυριολεκτικά δεν ξέρει πού τις έχει. Τον έχω παρακαλέσει πολλές φορές.
Έχει ακόμα κινηματογραφήσει, σε SUPER 8, μια απίστευτη αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά το 1978 με '¶γιος Γεώργιος" (ξιφίας) και "Ιόνιον".
Αν κάποια στιγμή μου τα δώσει ευχαρίστως θα τα βάλουμε.
Δεν είναι πάντως, εύκολο.

----------


## Apostolos

Να του κάνουμε το τραπέζι και τον βοηθάμε εμείς αν έχει τέτοια πράματα!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την ταινία, νομίζω ότι την βρίσκει εύκολα. Απλά, θέλει μετατροπή.

----------


## Ellinis

Και από ένα φυλλάδιο της Lindos Lines, το εσωτερικο του Μήλος Εξπρές.
Στις καμπίνες δεν είχα μπει ποτέ, αλλά φαίνονται αρκετά προσεγμένες.

σάρωση0136.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Kαλοκαίρι στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.
Εδώ το "Μήλος Εξπρές" πρέπει να είναι στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου (Καμάρες).
Να σου αφιερώσω, λόγω καταγωγής, την παρακάτω φωτογραφία με το "Μήλος" να φεύγει από τον Πειραιά.
Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε και το "Θησεύς" και το "Χαρούλα" του Γούτου.

Το Μήλος φεύγει.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Ένα όμορφο βαπόρι που αγαπήθηκε αρκετά από πολλούς Κυκλαδίτες. Καλοκαίρι 1998.

milos_express.jpg

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## Haddock

Αφού διαβάσαμε τις γκρίνιες για το Αγ. Γεώργιος και το Ρομίλντα, πήρα την απόφαση να μοιραστώ με τους φίλους, το κείμενο του Καπτα Σιδέρη που είχε δημοσιευτεί στην ιστοσελίδα της SAOS το 2004.

Φίλοι των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων παραπονιέστε για τον κονταδελφό γέρο βάπορα. Όμως δεν βλέπω ενεργή συμμετοχή να μοιραστείτε κάτι από τα ταξίδια σας με το Μήλος Εξπρές. Το κόσμημα σας δεν το έχετε τιμήσει με την παρουσία σας σε αυτή την ενότητα.
Δυστυχώς δεν είχα την τιμή να ταξιδέψω το Vortigern, αλλά το καμάρωσα ουκ ολίγες φορές στα Λεμονάδικα, πάνω από το Νάξος, και θυμάμαι την χαρακτηριστική τσιμινιέρα του.


ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ - ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ

Καλό ταξίδι ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, VORDIGERN, ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ…..
Ευχαριστούμε που μας φιλοξένησες, δουλέψαμε και μας έθρεψες. Χαρές και πίκρες που περάσαμε μαζί ας μείνουν χαραγμένα στη μνήμη μας για όσο ζούμε.
Πάντα θα σε θυμόμαστε μα σκίζεις περήφανο τα κύματα του Αιγαίου και να προσφέρεις βοήθεια σε κινδυνεύοντες.

«Έζησες» μια κοινή ναυτική ζωή σε κύματα και γυαλοπερίγυαλα, σΆ ονειρεμένες Ανατολές και μεγεμένες Δύσεις. ΣΆ όμορφες καλοκαιρινές γαλήνιες διανυκτερεύσεις στη Μήλο, τη Σαντορίνη και τη Λήμνο.Τα κύματα πότισαν το κορμί σου, έπαιξαν οι αφροί με τΆ άρμπουρα και την τσιμινιέρα σου. Η πλώρη σου βούταγε κι άνοιγε δρόμο στα κύματα του Αιγαίου σε σκληρές νύχτες με Βοριά από το Λαύριο ως τη Σαμοθράκη.

Το σφύριγμά σου για χρόνια πολλά γέμισε χαρά και λύπη, ελπίδα και παρηγοριά στους χιλιάδες ταξιδιώτες που περπάτησαν στα καταστρώματά σου. Ήσουν η προσμονή για τους νησιώτες της άγονης γραμμής και του Βορείου Αιγαίου στις άγριες νύχτες του χειμώνα τις τελευταίες μέρες της ζωής σου. Φεύγεις και παίρνεις μαζί σου ένα κομμάτι της ζωής μας.

Αντίο, αγαπημένε μας φίλε…..Σε γαλάζιες θάλασσες, σε κυκλαδίτικα νησιά σε βροχές και χρώματα, στου Ονείρου τα μυστικά θα γίνει ανάμνηση η οπτασία σου.

¶νθρωποι όπως οι συγχωρεμένοι ναυτικοί Γιώργος Σιγάλας(Πλοίαρχος) και Παναγιώτης Πασάκος(Αρχιθαλαμηπόλος) έγιναν σημαίες σου. Έζησαν, πρόσφεραν, δούλεψαν και τράφηκαν για χρόνια από ταΆ αλμυρό ψωμί της θάλασσας που γεύεται σε αφθονία κάθε σωστός κι ευσυνείδητος επαγγελματίας ναυτικός. Ο Νίκος Λουδάρος( ένας από τους δασκάλους μου), ο Στέλιος Βιτσαράς, ο Γιώργος Μπαφαλούκος σε καθοδήγησαν στα χρόνια της παρουσίας σου στο Αιγαίο. Όλοι θυμόμαστε τη βαριά ψαράδικη προφορά του Βιτσαρά στο VHF: «Λιμεναρχείο….το ΜΗΛΟΣ»…

Συναντηθήκαμε στα μπουγάζια Κύθνου – Τζιας στη θεομηνία με τα νερένια βουνά της 4ης Οκτωβρίου 1989 – Σορόκος 9 με αστραπιαία προβέντζα Μαΐστρου 10 – 11 (δελτίο Ε.Μ.Υ.) – πρωτοφανές βαρομετρικό χαμηλό 972 ΜΒ. Ουρανός και θάλασσα ένα σε χρώμα μολυβί….Εγώ, ως νεαρός τότε Πλοίαρχος στο ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, ο Γεράσιμος Γιακουμίδης, Πλοίαρχος στο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και ο μακαρίτης Γιώργος Σιγάλας στη δική σου γέφυρα. Εκείνη την ημέρα το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ανεβαίναμε για τον Πειραιά με τον καιρό στην πλώρη ενώ εσύ, ως ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, κατέβαινες με διπλαριά για την Κύθνο. Τα τρία θηρία του Αιγαίου ταξίδευαν εκείνη την ημέρα, παλικάρια και τα τρία σηκωνόντουσαν, πέφτανε και χτυπιόντουσαν ανάμεσα στα νερένια βουνά εκείνης της ημέρας.
Έτσι ήσουν σε όλη σου τη ζωή. Παλικάρι!! Κι έτσι θα μείνεις πάντα χαραγμένο στις μνήμες μας. Πάλεψες ηρωικά με όλες τις κακοκαιρίες και τις αντιξοότητες που η ζωή έφερε μπροστά σου. Όλοι όσοι σε ακολουθήσαμε πήραμε από την παλικαριά και την περηφάνια σου.

Αντίο αγαπημένε μας φίλε.
Ο τελευταίος σου Πλοίαρχος σε αποχαιρετά, εκ μέρους όλων αυτών που Έζησαν και Τράφηκαν επάνω στο σκαρί σου.

Ισίδωρος Μαμίδης 
Πλοίαρχος ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ

----------


## Ellinis

Kαταπληκτικό κείμενο, να είσαι καλά paroskayak που μας το θύμησες.

Με το Μήλος είχα ταξιδέψει γύρω στο 90-92, όχι σε 10άρι όπως περιγράφει ο Ι.Μαμίδης αλλά σε μπουνάτσα από Σαντορίνη για Πειραιά με 7 ενδιάμεσες στάσεις. Ταξίδι χωρίς τελειωμό αλλά και που δεν θες να τελειώσει. 

Θεωρώ πως ήταν από τα πλέον ιδανικά βαπόρια για τα νησιά μας, και αν δεν είχε βιαστεί να το "στείλει" ο Μανούσης 1 χρόνο πριν τη λήξη της άτιμης 35-ετίας, ίσως να πρόσφερε ακόμα της υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσίες του.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Νικο σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τον κοπο σου να μοιραστεις μαζι μας αυτο το εξαιρετικο κειμενο.Ενα ιστορικο γνησιο βαπορι εποχης που εδωσε παρα πολλα στις θαλασσες του Αιγαιου.Απλα απο τις διαστασεις μεχρι το σουλουπι και την τσιμινιερα φερνει παρα πολυ στο Αγιος Γεωργιος και θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οτι δεν μπορουμε να μηδενιζουμε το γεροβαπορα,ποσο μαλλον οταν μοιαζει στο Μηλος.Το μονο που μπορουμε να κριτικαρουμε εντονα ειναι η τιμη των εισητηριων του.Και παλι σε ευχαριστουμε. :Wink:

----------


## parianos

απο το αρχειο μου....

MILOS EXPRESS (2).jpg

MILOS EXPRESS (3).jpg

----------


## nikolas200

Μακραν το καλύτερο βαπόρι που πέρασε από τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. Εχω ταξιδέψει αμέτρητες  φορές για Φολ/δρο. Δεν υπάρχει  Φολεγάνδριος που να μήν  πει υμνους  για το  καράβι.  Το  αγαπημένο μου.  (Καλα η φωτογραφία με το εισιτήριο  απίστευτη)

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ωραιο καραβι και καλοταξιδο.Τον Αυγουστο του 96' θυμαμαι περιπου 1 ωρα εξω απο τον πειραια ημουν παρων σε μια ωραια κοντρα με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.Με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ νικητη τελικα αλλα και το ΜΗΛΟΣ ειχε πολυ καλο δρομο...

----------


## plori

Δεν πρόκειται να ξεχάσω τα ταξίδια με το πλοίο ηταν όλα ξεχωριστά αλλά το κυριότερο ήταν η αμεσότητα που είχε το πλήρωμα με τους επιβάτες.Και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα καταθέσω την εμπειρία μου και μια ευχή για αιωνία η μνήμη του αρχιθαλαμηπόλου του κ.Παναγιώτη όταν ερχόμενος απο τον ναύσταθμο για να πάω στο νησί μου Παρασκευή στις 17:45 με βλέπει με τα ναυτικά και πολύ ιδρωμένο λόγω αγωνίας και ζέστης να προλάβω το πλοίο και με το που με βλέπει με οδηγεί σε μια καμπίνα που ηταν "νοσοκομείο" και μου λέει να αλλάξω εκεί και αμα θέλω να ξεκουραστώ.Αυτοί είναι ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ και ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ.Σε ευχαριστω και πάλι κ.ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ .

----------


## Rocinante

Ενα μικροατυχημα που ειχε το Μαρτιο του 1982 στην Οστανδη. Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το FAKTA

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καλε μου φιλε Rocinante απ' οτι φαινεται δεν ειναι και τοσο απλο...Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως που δεν φαινονται εντονα σημαδια προσκρουσης στην πλωρη του...Πως μπορει να εγινε αυτο το ατυχημα;Τι υποθετουν οι εμπειροι του forum μας;


ΥΓ:Πολλα απο τα βαπορια ναυπηγησης 65'-75' που εχουν ερθει ειχαν τετοιου μεγεθους ατυχηματα στις θαλασσες της βορειας Ευρωπης πραγμα που δειχνει οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ηταν σπανιο.Αν γινονταν στην Ελλαδα ομως θα ειχαμε πεσει να τους φαμε ολους.Οι ευρωπαιοι ειναι πιο ψυχραιμοι απ' οτι φαινεται...

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον το εψαξα και να τι βρηκα. Το μονο που εχω να σχολιασω ειναι οτι Παρουσια (οχι συμμετοχη) στο ατυχημα ειχε και το HENGIST ( Αγ. Γεωργιος) που λιγα χρονια μετα θα βρισκοταν σε πολυ δυσκολοτερη θεση απο το ομοσταυλο του τοτε http://www.vortigernstudies.org.uk/artgra/ship1.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά γιατι λόγω την μεγάλης διαφοράς την παλοίριας στα εκεί νερά, αν ένα πλοίο προσαράξει στο High water όταν έρθει η ώρα του Low Water το πλοίο πάει για δεξαμενισμό!!! Πολλά πλοία την έχουν πατήσει εκεί... Τελευταίο που θυμάμαι ήταν το Stena Challenger

----------


## nikolas200

Δεν ήξερα ότι το vortigern είχε τέτοια ατυχημα

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδιά ανεβάστε ακόμη καμμία φωτογραφία του ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Θυμάται κανείς το αυτοκόλλητο που κολλούσαν στα αυτοκίνητα με το φουγάρο του ΣΜ και F/B MILOS EXPRESS  F/B IONION. Αν το εχει κανείς ας το ανεβάσει

----------


## esperos

Ορίστε  αγαπητέ  φίλε.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9198

----------


## grangelo

Τι μου θύμησες τωρα !
(Τελείως ασχετο αλλα...)
Στο Μηλος Εξπρες στο BAR της τρίτης θεσης κοντα στο ταμείο καπου απεναντι στον τοίχο που ηταν οι γυναικείες τουαλέτες και οι σκάλες που οδηγούσαν στο πλαϊνό κατάστρωμα εκει ειχαν κολλημένο αυτο το αυτοκόλλητο.

----------


## grangelo

Εδω το πλοιο στο λιμανι της Σιφνου το 1998!
Λογικα η φωτογραφια ειναι πανω απο τον Πηγασο αλλα δεν θυμαμαι!

2008-07-14_124549f.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Υπαρχη περιπτοση να εχει κανεις φωτο απο την  :Mad: *διαλυση* :Sad:  του?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλωσόρισες φίλε, ή καλύτερα *Wellcome on Board.*

Αυτό που ζητάς θα το βρεις στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα 

http://www.hhvferry.com/vortscrap.html

Ολόκληρη η ιστοσελίδα είναι αφιερωμένη στο "Μήλος Εξπρές" - "Vortigern" και δείχνει την αγάπη αυτών των ανθρώπων για το πλοίο.

Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι της ιστοσελίδας έχει τίτλο *VORTIGERN AT THE SCRAPYARD, αλλά καλό να είναι να έχεις κανένα υπογλώσσιο μαζί σου σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.*
*Υπάρχουν εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου όταν το τέλος ήταν πολύ κοντά, αλλά και τα ίδια σημεία με επιβάτες σε ημέρες δόξης λαμπρές. *

----------


## vinman

...ανατριχιαστικές εικόνες........ :Sad:

----------


## kalypso

καλά Roi.....
πήγες την καρδιά μας για scrap... :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> Καλωσόρισες φίλε, ή καλύτερα *Wellcome on Board.*
> 
> Αυτό που ζητάς θα το βρεις στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα 
> 
> http://www.hhvferry.com/vortscrap.html
> 
> Ολόκληρη η ιστοσελίδα είναι αφιερωμένη στο "Μήλος Εξπρές" - "Vortigern" και δείχνει την αγάπη αυτών των ανθρώπων για το πλοίο.
> 
> Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι της ιστοσελίδας έχει τίτλο *VORTIGERN AT THE SCRAPYARD, αλλά καλό να είναι να έχεις κανένα υπογλώσσιο μαζί σου σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.*
> *Υπάρχουν εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου όταν το τέλος ήταν πολύ κοντά, αλλά και τα ίδια σημεία με επιβάτες σε ημέρες δόξης λαμπρές.*


Φιλε Ροι...πραγματικα σε ευχαριστο παρα πολυ...με εκανες να θυμιθο παρα πολλα..... :Sad:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου ζητώ συγνώμη.
Δεν έπρεπε να γίνει.
Εξάλλου, το "Μήλος Εξπρές" ζει πάντα στα όνειρά μας.
Επιπλέον, αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι μπορεί και να ζει το "Μήλος Εξπρές" κάπου μακριά σε κάποια θάλασσα του Νότου.
Μου θυμίζει και λίγο τη γοργόνα που σταματούσε τα πλοία και ρωτούσε τους ναυτικούς αν ζει ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος.
Κάπως έτσι είναι και το "Μήλος Εξπρές".
Μάλλον, κάπου αλλού ζει και στοιχειώνει τα όνειρα αυτών που τα ξαπόστειλαν (και σε καμία περίπτωπτωση δεν είναι μόνο υπεύθυνη για αυτό η ΣΑΟΣ). 

Εδώ φτάνει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου το καλοκαίρι του 1999 με την Αγία Αικατερίνη να φαίνεται πίσω του ....
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Vortigern, kalypso, vinman, ellinis, grangelo, plori, rocinante και φυσικά στη γοργόνα, την αδελφή του Μέγα Αλέξανδρου.

Το Μήλος Εξπρές στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## kalypso

σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Roi....

----------


## plori

Roi για άλλη μια φορά μας άφησες άναυδους ΄..........

----------


## iletal1

Με την ευκαιρία της φωτογραφίας του φίλου Roi , βρήκα κι εγώ μια στο shipsspotting.com . :Sad:

----------


## marsant

Kριμα.......

----------


## vinman

Σε ευχαριστούμε Roi για τα όμορφα ταξίδια στο παρελθόν....

----------


## mastrovasilis

Vortigern
BR/Sealink: 1972-1984
Vortigern-01.jpg

Vortigern-02.jpg

Vortigern-02-ashore.jpg

Vortigern
Sealink British Ferries: 1984-1988
Vortigern-igb-1986-01.jpg

Milos Express
Lindos Line: 1988-1999
Exp_Milos-08_Milos_Exp.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## mastrovasilis

Milos Express
Lindos Line: 1988-1999
Exp_Milos-09_Milos_Exp.jpg

Express Milos
Hellas Ferries: 1999-2003
Exp_Milos-07.jpg

Nisos Lemnos - Limon
Saos: 2003-2004
Exp_Milos-01_NisosLemnos.jpg

Exp_Milos-03_Lemon.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## vinman

> Και από ένα φυλλάδιο της Lindos Lines, το εσωτερικο του Μήλος Εξπρές.
> Στις καμπίνες δεν είχα μπει ποτέ, αλλά φαίνονται αρκετά προσεγμένες.
> 
> σάρωση0136.jpg


Μία επισήμανση φίλε Ellinis,επειδή έχω το ίδιο φυλλάδιο...
Όλες οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο το Μήλος εξπρές εκτός των αεροπορικών καθισμάτων που ανήκουν στο Ιόνιον... :Wink: 
Του Μήλος τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα ήταν πολύ φαρδιά και σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο και πιο προσγμένο χώρο...

----------


## Haddock

Η σεκάνς είναι αφιερωμένη στους Roi Baudouin, plori, και Vortigern. Ας πάμε στη Σέριφο του 2000 με τον Καπτά Στέλιο Βιτσαρά. Ρεμέτζο του θρυλικού Μήλος Εξπρές. Ο ναύτης είναι έτοιμος να πετάξει το βιλάι.



Ο καβοδέτης καπελώνει τον κάβο στην μπίντα και ο καταπέλτης είναι έτοιμος να πέσει στην προβλήτα



Αποβίβαση




Ένας θρύλος των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων




Ας είναι καλά οι Γερμανοί συνταξιδευτές για να μην το ξεχνάμε...

----------


## esperos

Αποπλέοντας  από  Πειραιά  κάποιο  πρωινό


EXPRESS MILOS.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

φιλε παροςκαγιακ σε ευχαριστο παρα πολυ.....

----------


## alcaeos

ειπα  να βαλω  και εγω 2 plans που βρηκα στο http://www.hhvferry.com

----------


## karystos

Φωτογραφίες από ένα ταξίδι ως τη Σέριφο το 2003 
Ο Πειραιάς μένει πίσω 
peiraias.jpg 
Στο separation. Μπροστά είναι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ, το ΑΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ και το ΛΑΤΩ. 
separation.jpg 
Η θάλασσα από τη βαρδιόλα  
bardiola.jpg 
Η γέφυρα 
gefyra.jpg 
¶φιξη στην Κύθνο 
kythnos.jpg

----------


## karystos

Δεμένοι στην Κύθνο 
kythnos-dem.jpg 
Η αριστερή στροφή με τις μπάντες φεύγοντας από το Μέριχα για Σέριφο 
kythnos-ana.jpg 
Εν πλω από Κύθνο για Σέριφο 
xeir-gefyra.jpg 
Στενό Κύθνου - Σερίφου μετά τον Αη Δημήτρη. Ένας τύπος που την έχει καταβρει. Στο βάθος το Πιπέρι 
piperi.jpg 
Η πλώρη. Τελευταία χρονιά του με την HSW.  
plorh.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Δεμένοι στην Κύθνο
> 
> kythnos-dem.jpg 
> Η αριστερή στροφή με τις μπάντες φεύγοντας από το Μέριχα για Σέριφο 
> kythnos-ana.jpg 
> Εν πλω από Κύθνο για Σέριφο 
> xeir-gefyra.jpg 
> Στενό Κύθνου - Σερίφου μετά τον Αη Δημήτρη. Ένας τύπος που την έχει καταβρει. Στο βάθος το Πιπέρι 
> piperi.jpg 
> ...


 
Μοναδικες φωτογραφιες φιλε καρυστος..τι μ θυμησες τωρα... :Sad:

----------


## karystos

Η βαρδιόλα και η Χώρα της Σερίφου παραπλέοντας (από την άλλη μπάντα) τη νησίδα Βους. 
bardiola-serifos.jpg 
Και ο Στελάρας. Ο μοναδικός καπτα Στέλιος Βιτσαράς. Κοιτάξτε άνεση και στυλ την ώρα που ο άνθρωπος μανουβράρει στη Σέριφο. Ανεπανάληπτος. 
vitsa.jpg

----------


## plori

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ !!!!!!!!!!Μπράβο σου

----------


## newsummerlover

> Η βαρδιόλα και η Χώρα της Σερίφου παραπλέοντας (από την άλλη μπάντα) τη νησίδα Βους.
> 
> bardiola-serifos.jpg 
> Και ο Στελάρας. Ο μοναδικός καπτα Στέλιος Βιτσαράς. Κοιτάξτε άνεση και στυλ την ώρα που ο άνθρωπος μανουβράρει στη Σέριφο. Ανεπανάληπτος. 
> 
> vitsa.jpg


Ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους μανουβραδόρους που υπήρξαν ποτέ...Και σοβαρός...

----------


## Leo

Κάρυστος πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες. Είδα τον καπετάν Στέλιο και θυμήθηκα ότι κάποια στιγμή είχαμε περάσει κι ένα σχολείο μαζί στον Ασπρόπυργο.... Συμμαθητές μερικές ημέρες μόνο  :Wink: .

----------


## vinman

Φοβερές φωτογραφίες φίλε Karystos... :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Αξίζει να τιμήσουμε με την παρουσία μας το μεράκι και τον κόπο των ανθρώπων που αγαπούν τη θάλασσα και τα βαπόρια. Η προσπάθεια σας είναι αξιέπαινη. Ας ανοίξουμε την πόρτα που θα μας οδηγήσει στο ταξίδι του χθες.

Το Εξπρες Λήμνος στον Αθηνιό.



Πηγή:flickr.com

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΟΣΜΟ (ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ) ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ 1 ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΡΑ (ΜΠΟΟΟΙΔΕΣ)

Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΕΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΙΦΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ.ΑΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΩΡΙΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΝΟΥΝ.ΜΠΟΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΘΥΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προς όλους τους Σιφνιούς, και όχι μόνο, φίλους.
Το "Μήλος Εξπρές" είναι το πιο αξιόπιστα πλοίο που πέρασε από τη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, τουλάχιστον, τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια.
Πολλοί έλεγαν ότι προς το τέλος της καριέρας του ήταν πια ξεπερασμένο.
Τα όσα συμβαίνουν στη διάρκεια των τελευταίων χειμώνων στη γραμμή, αποδεικνύουν ότι το "Μήλος Εξπρές" θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα με καλή συντήρηση να ταξιδεύει ακόμα και σήμερα. 
Εδώ, λοιπόν, φτάνει στη Χρυσοπηγή το 1995.
Μακρινή φωτογραφία που αποδίδει, όμως, πολύ καλά την ατμόσφαιρα εκείνου του απογεύματος στο βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής. 
Στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Προς όλους τους Σιφνιούς, και όχι μόνο, φίλους.
> 
> Το "Μήλος Εξπρές" είναι το πιο αξιόπιστα πλοίο που πέρασε από τη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, τουλάχιστον, τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια.
> Πολλοί έλεγαν ότι προς το τέλος της καριέρας του ήταν πια ξεπερασμένο.
> Τα όσα συμβαίνουν στη διάρκεια των τελευταίων χειμώνων στη γραμμή, αποδεικνύουν ότι το "Μήλος Εξπρές" θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα με καλή συντήρηση να ταξιδεύει ακόμα και σήμερα. 
> Εδώ, λοιπόν, φτάνει στη Χρυσοπηγή το 1995.
> Μακρινή φωτογραφία που αποδίδει, όμως, πολύ καλά την ατμόσφαιρα εκείνου του απογεύματος στο βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής. 
> 
> Στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg


O Roi ξαναχτυπησε με παρα πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια του αξεχαστου Μηλος...αναμνησεις

----------


## a.molos

Μια φωτό του ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ μεσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κάτω στα λεμονάδικα (που λέει και το τραγούδι) κατά την διάρκεια εργασιών συντήρησης. Προσεξτε την πλωτή σκαλωσιά!
MILOS EXPRESS.png

----------


## arne

VORTIGEN (sealink) in 04-03-1982 stranded at a breakwater in Ostend (Belgium)
Vortigern op golfbreker 4-3-82.jpg

Vortigern 04-03-1982.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Very dramatic picture Arne, thanks for posting!

----------


## heraklion

Υπάρχει ακόμα ή έγινε καρφίτσες?

----------


## Leo

Η ερώτηση σου έχει απάντηση *εδώ* κι *εδώ*.

----------


## Sorokxos

Δεν βγαίνουν πια τετοια πλοία.... :Sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε και συμπατριώτη Sorokxo, είμαστε τυχεροί που χαρήκαμε τόσα χρόνια ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι.
Έφυγε άδικα.... 
Εδώ με τα σινιάλα της LINDOS LINES των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο του 1999.
Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από το "Golden Vergina". 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους Σιφνιούς φίλους Vortigern, plori, milos express, grangelo, iletal 1, Sorokxo και βέβαια στον Kastro, τον heraklion, τον Leo, τον Ellinis, τον Αντώνη Μώλο, τον Έσπερο και τον Rocinante. 
Special dedicated to Arne. 
Το αγαπημένο μας Μήλος.jpg

----------


## plori

> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους Σιφνιούς φίλους Vortigern, plori, milos express, grangelo, iletal 1, Sorokxo .........


Σε ευχαριστώ ROI για την αφιερωσή σου.

----------


## Vortigern

Roi σε ευχαριστω
 για αλλη μια φορα..πραγματικα καθε που βλεπω φωτο αυτου του Βαπορα αναπολο κ θυμαμαι παρα πολλα...κ παλι ευχαριστω ηλικρινα...

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη σε ευχαριστω που θυμασε την αδυναμια που εχω για τα βαπορια του καναλιου.

----------


## grangelo

Eυχαριστουμε Αντωνη 
Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!
Οπως και τα χρωματα του πλοιου, κατα πολυ ομορφοτερα απο τα επομενα της HSW και ΣΑΟΣ!

----------


## milos express

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ROI ...ΧΑΘΗΚΑΜΕ!!!!!

----------


## milos express

> Δεν βγαίνουν πια τετοια πλοία....


ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΣΚΑΡΙ? ΣΑΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ? ΣΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ?.....ΓΙΑΤΙ....ΣΟΥ ΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ

----------


## Vortigern

*Σκαλιζοντας λιγο τα ντουλαπια μου βρηκα ενα κολαζ που ειχα φτιαξει περισυ-προπερσυ δν θυμαμαι στο οποιο υπαρχουν κανα δυο φωτο της οποιοες δν θα ανεβασω τωρα.Ομως θα ανεβασω τα αρθρα που εχω κρατηση..*

*Και αρχιζω με το πρωτο:*
*Το αγαπημενο τους βαπορι ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ εχασαν οι Δυτικες Κυκλαδες,που εξυπηρετουσε Κυθνο,Σεριφο,Σιφνο,Μηλο και Κιμωλο για 15 χρονια.Αγορασμενο εναντι 800 χιλιαδων δολαριων απο την Σαος Ν.Ε., εκανε την ετησια επισκευη του και μεχρι τα τελη Μαιου ανεμενε την εγκριση δρομολογιων απο το ΥΕΝ:Απο Λαυριο,Πειραια ή Ραφηνα με προορισμο οχι απαραιτητα το βορειο Αιγαιο,ισως και νοτιοτερα-παντως οχι στις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες.Εκτος απο την αλλαγη του ονοματος-ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ-και των σινιαλων,το μονο που θα αλλαξει στο πλοιο ειναι το πρωτοκολλο του που προκειται να μειωθει,αφου το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ ειχε το μεγαλυτερο πρωτοκολλο των Κυκλαδων (2.000 ατομα)*

*και τελιωνο με αυτο:*

*Το ιδιο θα κερδισουν τωρα και τη Σαμο-Ικαρια που εξυπηρετουν μεχρι τα τελη Οκτωβριου,αντικαθιστωντας το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.Μετα θα επιστρεψουν στις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες,για να δεσει το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.Οπου κι αν πηγαινει θα το αγαπουν για το δεσιμο των ανθρωπων του που βγαινει προς τον κοσμο με ζεστασια και εξυπηρετηση.Με καθημερινες ''διανυκτερευσεις'' (02:00 στο σπιτι,06:00 στο βαπορι),καθε πρωι 06:00, ξεκινουσαν τη φορτωση και στις 08:00 εφευγαν για Κυθνο,Σεριφο,Σιφνο,Κιμωλο,Μηλο,εκτος απο Δευτερα και Τριτη που πηγαιναν και Σαντορινη.Εννεα λιμανια την ημερα(που ειναι η ΠΕΠΕΝ με τα ''πεντε της''!Το προγραμμα εδινε αφιξη καθε βραδυ στον Πειραια στις 22:15 (παλι με 21 μιλια τα εβγαλαν τα δρομολογια...),οι ωρες αφιξης του ομως εφτασαν και 00:30 μια παρα.Μεχρι να καθαρισουν το βαπορι πηγαινε δυο και φυσικα,''διανυκτερευαν'' στο πλοιο.Και το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ να καθεται απο Τεταρτη πρωι μεχρι Πεμτη απογευμα.Για να μη λαλησουν ανθρωποι και μηχανες,ζητησαν να εναλλασονται τα δρομολογια τους με του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ,αλλα το γραφειο δν το δεχτηκε...*

*Οπου πηγαν τους αγαπησανε!Παροναξια,Σαμο,Δυτικες Κυκλαδες,παντου ηθελαν να μεινει το πλοιο*

*Πηγη:Απο ενα τευχος του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ*

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Φιλε Vortigen ευχαριστω πολυ και επανερχομε δριμυτερος

----------


## Vortigern

> Φιλε Vortigen ευχαριστω πολυ και επανερχομε δριμυτερος


*Περιμενουμε φωτο απο το αξεχαστο Μηλος κ λιγα λογια απο της αναμνησης σου..γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις ζησει ποιο πολλα πραγματτα πανω σε αυτο το πλοιο απο εμενα.....Πες μας πως ηταν οταν ηρθε για πρωτη φορα στην Σιφνο και με τη ματι το πηρε ο κοσμος...*

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

φιλε vortigen κατα τη γνωμη μου  επι ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αρχισε να αναπτυσετε ο τουρισμος στις δυτικες κυκλαδες.Ηταν ενα πλοιο που ο κοσμος το αγκαλιασε απο την πρωτη κιολας στιγμη.Πες το πληρωμα που ηταν πολλα χρονια μαζι πες η τακτικη της εταιρειας το εκαναν ασυναγωνιστο για πολλα χρονια.Να φανταστεις οτι πεντε στους δεκα επιβατες οταν ταξιδευαν με το Μηλος παντα κατι θα κρατουσαν στα χερια τους για το πληρωμα.Η καλυτερη περιοδος για το Μηλος κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα ηταν επι ΣΤΕΛΙΟΥ ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑ (και μονο που τον σκεφτομαι ανατριχιαζω,πρωτα μεγαλος ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ και μετα ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ)Ο  ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ,Ο ΤΖΑΚ ,Ο ΙΓΝΑΤΙΟΣ,Ο ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ,Ο ΜΙΛΤΟΣ,Ο ΦΟΝΙΑΣ,Ο ΜΙΤΣΟΣ(ΔΕΚΑΑΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΑΑ)και πολλοι αλλοι που τους ζηταω συγνωμη που δεν μπορω να συγκρατησω τα ονοματα τους.Φιλε vortigen καθε ονομα απο το εκεινο το πληρωμα του Μηλος ειναι και μια ιστορια.Δυστηχως πλοια γινονται συνεχεια αλλα πλοια που να αγαπηθει σαν το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ δεν θα γινει ποτε.

----------


## Vortigern

> φιλε vortigen κατα τη γνωμη μου επι ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αρχισε να αναπτυσετε ο τουρισμος στις δυτικες κυκλαδες.Ηταν ενα πλοιο που ο κοσμος το αγκαλιασε απο την πρωτη κιολας στιγμη.Πες το πληρωμα που ηταν πολλα χρονια μαζι πες η τακτικη της εταιρειας το εκαναν ασυναγωνιστο για πολλα χρονια.Να φανταστεις οτι πεντε στους δεκα επιβατες οταν ταξιδευαν με το Μηλος παντα κατι θα κρατουσαν στα χερια τους για το πληρωμα.Η καλυτερη περιοδος για το Μηλος κατα τη γνωμη μου παντα ηταν επι ΣΤΕΛΙΟΥ ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑ (και μονο που τον σκεφτομαι ανατριχιαζω,πρωτα μεγαλος ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ και μετα ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ)Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ,Ο ΤΖΑΚ ,Ο ΙΓΝΑΤΙΟΣ,Ο ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ,Ο ΜΙΛΤΟΣ,Ο ΦΟΝΙΑΣ,Ο ΜΙΤΣΟΣ(ΔΕΚΑΑΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΑΑ)και πολλοι αλλοι που τους ζηταω συγνωμη που δεν μπορω να συγκρατησω τα ονοματα τους.Φιλε vortigen καθε ονομα απο το εκεινο το πληρωμα του Μηλος ειναι και μια ιστορια.Δυστηχως πλοια γινονται συνεχεια αλλα πλοια που να αγαπηθει σαν το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ δεν θα γινει ποτε.


οπως τα λες ειναι.Το εχω πει και εγω σε παλαιοτερα μινιματα οτι κανενα αλλο δν θα αγαπηθη τοσο πολυ.Οσο για το πληρωμα ηξερα μερικα παιδια απο εκει μεσα αλλα οταν εφυγε δν τους ξαναειδα.Θυμαμαι τον Βιτσαρα που εβγαινε παντα στα μπαλκονακια χαμογελαστος κρατοντας το καπελο του...

----------


## Vortigern

*Βρηκα και αλλα αρθρα αυτη την φορα απο το περιοδικο ''Πλωρη''* 
*Το M/S VORTIGERN (οπως ηταν το πρωτο του ονομα) πηρε το ονομα του απο τον Βασιλια VORTIGERN της Βρεττανιας,των χρονων μετα την καταληση της Ρωμαικης κυριαρχιας στο νησι.Ενας θαυμασιος πινακας του βασιλια VORTIGERN υπαρχει ακομα στο σαλονι της Α΄θεσεως του πλοιου,για να θυμιζει το γεγονος!* 
*Το πλοιο κατασκευαστηκε το 1969 στα Βρεττανικα ναυπηγεια Swan Hunter Shipbuilding Ltd, στο Wallsend.O αρχικος προσανατολισμος της κατασκευης του ηταν η μεταφορα επιβατων και τρενων που εξυπηρετουσαν την συνδεση της Μ.Βρεττανιας με την Ευρωπη.Αλλωστε κατω απο το πατωμα του γκαραζ του υπαρχουν ακομα οι σιδηροτροχιες που ειχαν κατασκευαστει για τον σκοπο αυτο.Εχει μηκος 114,6μ. πλατος 19,2μ και αναπτυσει ταχυτητα 19,5 κομβων.Εχει χωρητικοτητα 2.000 επιβατων (148 κρεβατια) και 250 αυτοκινητων ενω ειναι εφοδιασμενο με 2 pielstick 10710 kW ttl.* 
*To M/S VORTIGERN εκανε μια λαμπρη καριερα κυριως στα στενα της Μανχης εξυπηρετωντας διαφορα λιμανια απο το 1969 ως το 1988 που αγοραστηκε απο την LINDOS LINES και ηρθε στην Ελλαδα.Μετα απο την μετασκευη του που ειναι ιδιαιτερα εμφανης στα καταστρωματα της πρυμνης και με το νεο του ονομα ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια του στις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες αναβαθμιζοντας την γραμμη και υπηρετωντας την ακουραστα 12 χρονια.Το 2000 εγινε και αυτο μελος της MINOAN FLYING DOLPHINS σαν ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ και συνεχισε στην ιδια γραμμη.* 
*Το 2003 το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ πωλειται στην ΣΑΟΣ οπου μετανομαζεται σε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ και παιρνει το δρομο για την αγονη.Εκτελει αρχικα δρομολογια στο βορειο Αιγαιο ενω στην συνεχεια τα επεκτεινει σε ολοκληρο το Αιγαιο συνδεοντας το Λαυριο με Συρο,Σεριφο,Σιφνο,Κιμωλο,Μηλο,Παρο,Ναξο,Ιο,Αμοργο,  Αναφη,Χιο,Μυτιλινη,Λημνο,Αλεξανδρουπολη,Καβαλα,Σαμ  οθρακη,Μουδανια,Μυκονο,Τηνο.* 
*αυτα για σημερα φιλοι μου...τα υπολοιπα αυριο...*

----------


## milos express

ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ ΤΟΝ ΑΗΜΝΗΣΤΟ ΚΑΠ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΤΑΘΑΚΗ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΡΙΑΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΙΑΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ. ΜΕΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΙΓΑΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΟΤΟ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ ΠΑΣΣΑΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΓΕΛΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΡΙΣΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΥΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΨΥΧΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΨΥΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΕ..ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ.. ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΤΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΩΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ  ΜΕ 5'15 ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΗΘΕΙ... ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΜΑΘΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΤΟ ΧΡΙΣΤΟ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΛΟΣ...
 :Sad:

----------


## milos express

ΑΣ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ..(ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ) ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΗΘΗΣΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΛΟ -ΚΙΜΩΛΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
ΕΙΧΕ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΗΛΟ.. ΤΟΝ ΠΗΡΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑΤΖΗΣ ΤΗΛ. ΚΑΙ ΠΙΑΣΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΑΝΕ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΙΦΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ Ο ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ ΚΛΗΣΕ ΡΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ.....ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΛ.(ΒΑΡΙΑ ΦΩΝΗ 3 ΠΑΚ ΚΑΡΕΛΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ 4 ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ) ΤΟΝ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΕΞΩ  ΘΑ ΡΙΞΩ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ  ΜΠΕΣ ΠΕΣΑ ΤΑΚΑ ΤΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΒΟΥΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΟΥΣ.. ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΟΥΤΕ AIS OYTE ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ...ΚΑΙ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΔΗΓΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΕ ΨΩΜΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΑ..ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΠΤΑ-ΣΤΕΛΙΟ.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ΤΩΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ MILOS EXPRESS ΣΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΝΕ ΣΑΝ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ

ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ MILOS EXPRESS ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑ

----------


## Leo

Να υπενθυμίσω στα μέλη τους *κανόνες* του φόρουμ και ειδικά το νούμερο
7. Παρακαλούμε προσπαθείτε να γράφετε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες και *όχι με greeklish,*καθώς επίσης με πεζά γράμματα* και όχι με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ* Οι λόγοι ευνόητοι και για τα δύο.

----------


## Vortigern

*Παμε τωρα να δουμε πως ηταν μεσα το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ* 
*Εχει το μονο κλασσικο,πρυμνιο,καταπελτη,των πλοιων της σειρας του για επιβατες και αυτοκινητα.Βαδιζοντας στον καταπελτη η μυρωδια του γκαραζ ειναι γνωριμη ενω μπαινοντας στο εσωτερικο,δεξια και αριστερα υπαρχουν δυο σταθερες σκαλες για την ανοδο των επιβατων στο κεντρικο καταστρωμα.*

*Ανεβαινουμε τα αδεια σκαλοπατια, που προδιδουν την ηλικια του πλοιου με τα απανωτα βαψιματα τους,ενω στο μυαλο μας ερχονται οι εικονες απο το πολυβουο πληθος φορτωμενο με τις αποσκευες του που αλλοτε ανεβοκατεβαινε τα ιδια σκαλια.Ποσες χιλιαδες εχουν περασει, απο το 1969 εως σημερα....*

*Φθανοντας στο κεντρικο deck των επιβατων πρωτα συνανταμε μια ευρυχωρη σαλα που αποτελειται απο δυο χωρους αεροπορικων καθισματων αριστερα και δεξια διπλα στα παραθυρα, ενω στο μεσον υπαρχει χωρος με τραπεζοκαθισματα και το snack bar.Στην συνεχεια απο την reception και το λογιστηριο ξεκινουν δυο διαδρομοι,οπου υπαρχουν και εδω διαδοχικοι χωροι πιο ''prive'' με ανετα αεροπορικα καθισματα για να φθασουμε στο σαλονι της πλωρης οπου υπαρχουν τραπεζαρια κ καναπεδες.*

*Στο επανω deck βρισκονται οι καμπινες των επιβατων και καταπλωρα το σαλονι κ η τραπεζαρια της πρωτης θεσης.Παντως ευχαριστη εκπληξη και εντυπωση μας προκαλεσε το γεγονος της καθαριοτητας ολων των εσωτερικων χωρων και η πολυ καλη κατασταση που βρισκονται.Ουτε σχισμενες ταπετσαριες, ουτε αλλα δειγματα καποιας εγκαταληψης.Πραγματικα καποιος θα περιμενε να συναντησει μια τελειως διαφορετικη εικονα στο πλοιο*

*Πηγη:περιοδικο ''Πλωρη''*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Vortigern, να είσαι καλά που το θυμάσαι και ανεβάζεις αυτές τις ωραίες περιγραφές.
Σου υπόσχομαι πολλές νέες φωτογραφίες με το αγαπημένο μας "Μήλος Εξπρές".

----------


## Vortigern

*Να εισαι παντα καλα που προλαβες κ το εχεις σε φωτογραφιες γιατι εγω ημουν μικρος τοτε κ δν ηξερα οτι ειμαι καραβολατρης..σιγα σιγα απεκτησα αυτην την αισθηση*
*Συντομα θα ανεβασω αλλο ενα αρθρο που εχω ακομα κ σε λιγες μερες κ φωτο απο ενα περιοδικο.Περιμενω να πληρωθο να παραγγειλο το πολυμηχανημα μου....*

----------


## Vortigern

*Για να δουμε τωρα τη ειπαν μερικα ατομα του πληρωματος σε ενα απο τα τελαυταια δρομολογια του VORTIGERN*

*O A' μηχανικος Δημοσθενης Ρερρας απο την Ανδρο ειπε ''Καταφερε να βγαλει δυσκολα δρομολογια οπως αυτα της αγονης,θα πει οτι το η καρδουλα του ακομα''.*

*''Ο κοσμος ταξιδευε χωρις παραπονα και αυτο ηταν πολυ σημαντικο για μας''συμπληρωσε ο αρχιθαλαμιπολος Κωστας Ναστας απο την Καρυστο.''Περασαμε καλα χωρις προβληματα στα 2 χρονια που ειμαι μεσα αλλα ολα τα πλοια εχουν μια αρχη και ενα τελος οσο και να μας στεναχωρει''ολοκληρωσε.*

*''Οι καταστασεις σε αυτες τις γραμμες ειναι οικογενειακες''συμπληρωσε ο αρχιμαγειρας του ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ,Ζαχαριας Νταουτης απο την Λημνο με αρκετα χρονια θητειας στα υπερωκεανεια του Χανδρη.''Η αγονη ειναι δυσκολη,θελει υπομονη.Συναντας πολλες φορες τους ιδιους ανθρωπους κυριως τους οδηγους.Δενεσαι με προσωπα και πραγματα,το πλοιο ειναι το αλλο σου σπιτι,ειναι να μην σε στεναχωρει η ιδεα οτι φευγει''*

*Ενα αφιερωμα σε ενα πλοιο που φευγει τελικα δεν ειναι ευκολο.*

*Πηγη:περιοδικο ''Πλωρη''*


*Απο τα μεσα της αλλης εβδομαδας θα εχεται κ φωτογραφικο υλικο σε ενα απο τα τελαυταια δρομολογια του VORTIGERN.*

----------


## milos express

υπαρχος.καπτα-μητσος(χειλουτσας ή αμιλητος)επειδη ειχε εντονα χιλια και μιλουσε πολυ..
ναυτης. (μπακαλιαρος) επειδη ηταν πολυ αδυνατος
ναυτης.(φονιας) επειδη ηταν λιγομιλητος και βαρυς.και αλα ονοματα, ο μιλτος, ο σταυρος, ο ιγνατιος. ο τζακ, ο καπεταν μιχαλης, ο ροιδης,ο μπαμπης ο λοστρομος, ο σωτηρης ο λογιστης, η λογιστρια η σουζανα, ηταν υπαρχος  ο τορινος καπετανιος του χιος κ. βασιλικης .να ναι ολοι  τους καλα και αυτοι που ειναι εν ενεργεια καλα τους ταξιδια..

----------


## Vortigern

*Παμε τωρα να δουμε μερικες φωτο απο τα Περιοδικα ''ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ'' και ''ΠΛΩΡΗ''* 
*Αφιερωμενες λοιπον στους Σιφνιους που το αγαπησανε και σε οσους ακομα το αγαπανε.*
*Την δευτερη και τριτη φωτο την αφιερωνω στον Λεο μιας και ειναι στο νησι του τραβηγμενη (Θα το προτιμουσα αντι για Σαος να ελεγε LINDOS LINES)*
*H τεταρτη φωτο στον Αντωνη (Roi) οπου υπαρχουν τα χειριστηρια του πλοιου.*
*Και την πεμτη στον polyka οπου ειναι η καθελκυση του ''Vortigern'' και το γνωστο καμπανακι...*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ καλέ μας φίλε.

Αυτό που έκανες είναι πολύ όμορφο.

Τα ταξίδια μας με το "Μήλος Εξπρές", ευτυχώς, συνεχίζονται .....

----------


## Vortigern

*Παμε τωρα να θυμιθουμε το εσωτερικο του μεσα απο το Περιοδικο ''Πλωρη''Στην πρωτη φωτο στο κανδρο ειναι ο Βασιλειας Vortigern.**
*

----------


## plori

Βλέποντας της φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου θυμάμαι οτι είχε μια ατμόσφαιρα το βαπόρι που σου έκανε το ταξείδι σου ευχάριστο, δεν ξέρω εαν ακούγεται υπερβολικό αλλά έτσι αισθανόμουν .

----------


## Vortigern

> Βλέποντας της φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου θυμάμαι οτι είχε μια ατμόσφαιρα το βαπόρι που σου έκανε το ταξείδι σου ευχάριστο, δεν ξέρω εαν ακούγεται υπερβολικό αλλά έτσι αισθανόμουν .


*Κατι τετοιο ενιωθα και εγω.Δυστιχως το εζησα λιγο αυτο το υπεροχο καραβι.Θυμαμαι καθε φορα που θα φταναμε σε καποιο λιμανι εβγαινα εξω και κοιταγα τα απονερα και ελεγα στην μανα μου παιζοντας το εξυπνος οτι το ΜΗΛΟΣ ειχε μια προπελα και καλα.......αλλα που τωρα μονο απο φωτο το βλεπουμε και αυτες τις λιγες που εχουμε ποια.Ωρες ωρες σκεφτομαι τη μπορει να εχουν γινει τα κομματια του.Ποιανω καθε αντικειμενο στα χερια μου και φοβαμαι μην ειναι κανενα κομματι απο το ''Vortigern'':-(:-?*

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο αυτό τα έζησα πολύ και θυμάμε έντονα το τέλος των σχολείων (όταν πηγαίναμε στην σχολή) και γέμισε το βαπόρι παιδιά απο τα νησιά της γραμμής και είχαμε και τοπικά όργανα και γινόταν τρικούβερτο γλέντι και το πλήρωμα να συμμετέχει με το τρόπο του βέβαια.Υπέροχο!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Το πλοίο αυτό τα έζησα πολύ και θυμάμε έντονα το τέλος των σχολείων (όταν πηγαίναμε στην σχολή) και γέμισε το βαπόρι παιδιά απο τα νησιά της γραμμής και είχαμε και τοπικά όργανα και γινόταν τρικούβερτο γλέντι και το πλήρωμα να συμμετέχει με το τρόπο του βέβαια.Υπέροχο!!!!!!!


*Eμεις παλι αμα συναντιομαστε σε πλοιο απο αλλα νησια το πιθανοτερο ειναι να παιξουμε ξυλο(καλα θα μου πεις η σημερινη νεολαια χαχα).....κατι αλλο που θυμαμαι ειναι τα ηλεκτρονικα που ηταν δεξια και αριστερα απο την πορτα που επιβιβαζοσουν το αμαν εκανα καθε φορα για να παιξω εκει.*

----------


## nikolas200

Γιατι να μην υπάρχει ακόμα αυτο το βαπόρι

----------


## Vortigern

> Γιατι να μην υπάρχει ακόμα αυτο το βαπόρι


*Γιατι καποιοι βιαστηκαν,διψουσαν για λεφτα και καποιοι ηθελαν νεοτευκτα.*

----------


## Vortigern

*.Το ταξιδι ξεκιναει απο Λαυριο αυτη τη φορα και οχι απο Πειραια που ειχαμε συνιθηση να το βλεπουμε να φευγη για Κυθνο, Σεριφο, Σιφνο, Μηλο,Κιμωλο και πισω.Παμε τωρα να δουμε την τελαυταια φορα που προσεγγισε στο λιμανι της Σιφνου αναμεσα στο ταξιδι προσεγγισε και σε αλλα λιμανια οπως εναι η Συρος η Παρος η Φολεγανδρος και αλλα πολλα.Φευγοντας απο Σιφνο εβλεπες τα δακρια στην πλωρη του καθως αποχαιρετουσε ενα νησι που εξυπηρετουσε 12 χρονια ολοκληρα.*

----------


## plori

> *Γιατι καποιοι βιαστηκαν,διψουσαν για λεφτα και καποιοι ηθελαν νεοτευκτα.*


Ο "Θεός να με βγάλει ψεύτη" που λέει ο λαός μας αλλά την ίδια τύχη μυρίζομαι και για το Εξπρές Λήμνος της SAOS λές και το έχει το όνομα, τι άλλο να υποθέσω:-(

----------


## Vortigern

> Ο "Θεός να με βγάλει ψεύτη" που λέει ο λαός μας αλλά την ίδια τύχη μυρίζομαι και για το Εξπρές Λήμνος της SAOS λές και το έχει το όνομα, τι άλλο να υποθέσω:-(


*Ναι πιστευω πως σε ολους εχει περασει μια τετοια σκεψη.........κριμα και για αυτο το πλοιο που επεσε στα χερια της.Θα μπορουσαν και τα ''δυο'' να εχουν μια καλυτερη τυχη...*

----------


## plori

> *Ναι πιστευω πως σε ολους εχει περασει μια τετοια σκεψη.........κριμα και για αυτο το πλοιο που επεσε στα χερια της.Θα μπορουσαν και τα ''δυο'' να εχουν μια καλυτερη τυχη...*


Μπορούσαν μέχρι σήμερα να ήταν τα αστέρια του Πειραιά όπως είναι για παράδειγμα το Αγιος Γεώργιος ή το Πηνελόπη Α. αλλά.......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπορούσαν μέχρι σήμερα να ήταν τα αστέρια του Πειραιά όπως είναι για παράδειγμα το Αγιος Γεώργιος ή το Πηνελόπη Α. αλλά.......


*....αλλα δν το βλεπουν ολοι οι εφοπλιστες απο μεριας καραβολατρη.Της προαλες που ημουν Πειραιια κοιταγα τα λεμοναδικα και ελεγα απο μεσα μου καποτε εκει ηταν Μηλος,Γεωργιος εξπρες,Ναιας και αλλα πολλα και τωρα την θεση αυτη την εχουν παρει κατι κοπριτες (μιλαω για τα ταχυπλοα)*

----------


## nikolas200

Δικιο έχεις vortigern αλλά ποιος σε ακούει. Οι φοτογραφίες φοβερές ειδικά η πρώτη που είναι κολάζ.Έπιανε ποτέ Σύρο το ΜΗΛΟΣ ; γιατί εγώ το θυμάμαι πάντα στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες

----------


## milos express

το ειχε ενα διαστημα  η εταιρια ballanter και το εβαζε οπου ειχε αναγκη... το χε βαλει και συρο-τηνο-μυκονο

----------


## nikolas200

Δεν το ήξερα φίλε vortigern.

----------


## Vortigern

*Και να τελειωσο με 2 τελαυταιες φωτο του VORTIGERN στις οποιες θα το δουμε στα συνιαλα τις Σαος και επισης ακομα εικονες απο γεφυρα,πλωρη.χειριστηρια και γκαραζ.Απο εμενα δν θα ξαναδειτε φωτο του Μηλος διοτη ειμαι 17 και δν εχω κανει αρχειο ακομη.Θα ηθελα ομως να παρακαλεσω οσους εχουν να τις ανεβαζουν σιγα σιγα.Ενα ''Αντιο'' στον Bασιλεια Vortigern που ηταν βασιλευς τον Δυτικων Κυκλαδων για 12 ολοκληρα χρονια και υπηρετισε αξια.*

----------


## japan

Οι φωτό είναι από το περιοδικό ΠΛΩΡΗ το συγχωρεμένο.Ξεχάσες να το γράψεις.

----------


## Vortigern

> Οι φωτό είναι από το περιοδικό ΠΛΩΡΗ το συγχωρεμένο.Ξεχάσες να το γράψεις.


*
Συγνωμη ναι
Πηγη:Αειμνιστο περιοδικο ''ΠΛωρη''*

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε vortigern αν και δεν είχα πολλές συναντήσεις με το μήλος εξπρές πέρα απο ένα ταξίδι που έχω κάνει (μάλλιστα θυμάμαι το τρελλό vibration στην πρύμνη που νόμιζες πως θα ξεκολήσουν τα παγκάκια που είχε τότε)
εδώ σε πρωινή αναχώρηση απο πειραιά στις 4-9-1996
αφιερωμένη..
μήλος.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

[quote=giorgos....;143500]φίλε vortigern αν και δεν είχα πολλές συναντήσεις με το μήλος εξπρές πέρα απο ένα ταξίδι που έχω κάνει (μάλλιστα θυμάμαι το τρελλό vibration στην πρύμνη που νόμιζες πως θα ξεκολήσουν τα παγκάκια που είχε τότε)
εδώ σε πρωινή αναχώρηση απο πειραιά στις 4-9-1996
αφιερωμένη..


*Αγαπητε Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..και ολους οσους θυμουνται το πλοιο.Μου ειναι αδυνατον να σας περιγραψω πως νιωθο αυτη την στιγμη,εχω μεγαλη λολα με αυτο το καραβι εχω τοσα συναισθηματα,δυσκολα να καταλαβεται πως το βλεπω το VORTIGERN εγω και πως νιωθω οταν βλεπω εστω και μισι φωτογραφια του.Να παρακαλεσω οσοι αλλοι εχουν αρχειο με το Μηλος μεσα να ανεβασουν καμια μερα να δουμε.*

*Και παλι Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω,ισος την κυριακη σου ανταπωδοσω!*

----------


## avenger

Φίλε giorgos πολύ όμορφη φωτό και συγκινητική για μένα επειδή αν είναι όπως λες 4-9-96 είμαι κι εγώ μέσα στο βαπόρι για Σίφνο εκείνη τη μέρα! Αρχή σχολικής χρονιάς γαρ και πάντα κάναμε ένα ταξιδάκι στην Αθήνα 2 με 4 ή 5 κάθε Σεπτέμβρη! Νάσαι καλά!

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε avenger είναι όντως 4-9-1996, έκανα και εγώ ενα ταξίδι στην πάρο πρίν αρχίσουν τα σχολεία και η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη πάνω απο το αριάδνη των μινωικών.. το μήλος είχε αναχώρηση στις 8 και το αριάδνη στις 8:30 οπότε μου δόθηκε η ευκερεία να φωτογραφήσω τον βασιλιά vortigern..
να είστε και εσείς καλά..

----------


## MicaGR

Καλημέρα και από εμένα... :Smile: 

Με το Milos Express ταξίδευα κάθε καλοκαίρι για Μήλο μιας και ο παππούς μου είναι από εκεί. 
Είχα την τύχη σαν πιτσιρικάς τότε πριν πολλά χρόνια να πιάσω το τιμόνι αυτού του πλοίου.

Ήταν ένα πλοίο που δεν ήταν μόνο σίδερα γι' αυτούς που κάνανε αρκετά ταξίδια μαζί του. Ήταν αξιόπιστο γρήγορο για την ηλικία του και πολύ όμορφο! :Sad: 

Όταν ήμουν μικρός θυμάμαι έλεγα ότι θα γινόμουν Καπετάνιος στο Μήλος Εξηπρές... Έτσι το αποκαλούσα...:razz:

ΣΑΣ ευχαριστώ πολύ για το φωτογραφικό υλικό που έχετε σηκώσει όλοι σας εδώ...! :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Καλό μεσημέρι ψάχνοντας βρίσκεις.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bm6FvnSkRg
 *Aφιερωμένο στον Vortigen , sorokxos,milos express ,roi, Fountaristos.*

----------


## Vortigern

> Καλό μεσημέρι ψάχνοντας βρίσκεις.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bm6FvnSkRg
> *Aφιερωμένο στον Vortigen , sorokxos,milos express ,roi, Fountaristos.*


 
*Πραγματικα επαθα πλακα τωρα,τρεμουν τα χερια μου μονο που γραφω.Φιλε plori εισαι απιστευτος...τη να σου πω ενα ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ?Δν φτανει για να σου περιγραψω τη χαρα μου εδωσες τωρα...κατευθειας σκεφτηκα τη καραβια πανε τη σημερον ημερα εκει..Συκρινα το τοτε με το φετος οπου πηγε το Σπηντραννερ...Σαν να εφευγα και εγω μαζι του τωρα....*

*ηλικρινα σε ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!*

----------


## milos express

εγω τι να πω τωρα.... ξερεις οτι ειναι η αδυναμια μου.... μακαρι να το χαμε :Razz:  και παλι ευχαρισρωωωω

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Καλό μεσημέρι ψάχνοντας βρίσκεις.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bm6FvnSkRg
> *Aφιερωμένο στον Vortigen , sorokxos,milos express ,roi, Fountaristos.*


ευχαριστω μου σηκωθηκε η τριχα μου.ΦΟΒΕΡΟ

----------


## avenger

Το βίντεο που μας παραθέτεις έχει πολύ μεγάλη αξία για όλους μας και σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας πω πως η γιορτή της Χρυσοπηγής (Αναλήψεως κάθε χρόνο) είναι μοναδική στην Ελλάδα για πολλούς λόγους. Δε θα τους αναλύσω μιας και στην παρέα μας είναι πολλοί Σιφνιοί που θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν. Η γιορτή αυτή για μένα που την έχω ζήσει τέσσερις συνεχείς χρονιές είναι ένα αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της Σίφνου και των υπέροχων κατοίκων της (ναι, χωρίς υπερβολή) γιατί αποτελεί θεματοφύλακα του αξιακού συστήματος των νησιωτών όλων των Κυκλάδων. Είναι απαραίτητο να διευκρινίσουμε πως το δρομολόγιο εκείνης της γιορτινής ημέρας από τον Πειραιά είναι ένα μοναδικό και ευλογημένο δρομολόγιο των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων(Υπάρχουν στο forum αρκετές φωτό με τα πλοία που συμμετείχαν στους εορτασμούς με κυρίαρχη τη φωτό του Milos Express).Η εικόνα της Παναγίας στα χέρια του "πανηγυρά" και με τη συνοδεία των πιστών επιβιβάζεται στο πλοίο στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών και μετά από λίγη μόνο ώρα φτάνει στην ιερή χερσόνησο όπου βρίσκεται το μοναστήρι της Χρυσοπηγής στην ανατολική πλευρά του νησιού. Εκεί βλέπουμε να μετεπιβιβάζονται όλοι στο θρυλικό "Άγιος Συμεών" και να προσεγγίζουν το μικρό "μωλαράκι" (μικρός μώλος) κάτω από το μοναστήρι. Οι στιγμές είναι πολύ συγκινητικές και μονάδικές. Υπάρχει μια διάχυτη ευλογία και συγκίνηση που όλοι μας τη νιώθουμε ακόμη κι όταν παρακολουθούμε το βίντεο. Τα πλοιάρια με τους επιβάτες τους συμμετέχουν στον πανηγυρισμό με κάθε τρόπο, ενώ το ποστάλι συνεχίζει ευλογημένο πλέον τη ρότα του για τη Μήλο.Εν συνεχεία θα ακολουθήσει ο μέγας πανηγυρικός εσπερινός ξεκινώντας έτσι ο ετήσιος μοναδικός εορτασμός της Παναγίας Χρυσοπηγής προστάτιδος της Σίφνου. Φαντάζομαι πως δεν σας κούρασα με την περιγραφή, απλά θα ήθελα μ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την μοναδικότητα του γεγονότος.

----------


## yannisa340

> Το βίντεο που μας παραθέτεις έχει πολύ μεγάλη αξία για όλους μας. Θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας πω πως η γιορτή της Χρυσοπηγής (Αναλήψεως κάθε χρόνο) είναι μοναδική στην Ελλάδα για πολλούς λόγους. Δε θα τους αναλύσω μιας και στην παρέα μας είναι πολλοί Σιφνιοί που θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν. Η γιορτή αυτή για μένα που την έχω ζήσει τέσσερις συνεχείς χρονιές είναι ένα αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της Σίφνου και των υπέροχων κατοίκων της (ναι, χωρίς υπερβολή) γιατί αποτελεί θεματοφύλακα του αξιακού συστήματος των νησιωτών όλων των Κυκλάδων. Είναι απαραίτητο να διευκρινίσουμε πως το δρομολόγιο εκείνης της γιορτινής ημέρας από τον Πειραιά είναι ένα μοναδικό και ευλογημένο δρομολόγιο των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.Η εικόνα της Παναγίας στα χέρια του "πανηγυρά" και με τη συνοδεία των πιστών επιβιβάζεται στο πλοίο στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών και μετά από λίγη μόνο ώρα φτάνει στην ιερή χερσόνησο όπου βρίσκεται το μοναστήρι της Χρυσοπηγής στην ανατολική πλευρά του νησιού. Εκεί βλέπουμε να μετεπιβιβάζονται όλοι στο θρυλικό "¶γιος Συμεών" και να προσεγγίζουν το μικρό "μωλαράκι" (μικρός μώλος) κάτω από το μοναστήρι. Οι στιγμές είναι πολύ συγκινητικές και μονάδικές. Υπάρχει μια διάχυτη ευλογία και συγκίνηση που όλοι μας τη νιώθουμε ακόμη κι όταν παρακολουθούμε το βίντεο. Τα πλοιάρια με τους επιβάτες τους συμμετέχουν στον πανηγυρισμό με κάθε τρόπο, ενώ το ποστάλι συνεχίζει ευλογημένο πλέον τη ρότα του για τη Μήλο.Εν συνεχεία θα ακολουθήσει ο μέγας πανηγυρικός εσπερινός ξεκινώντας έτσι ο ετήσιος μοναδικός εορτασμός της Παναγίας Χρυσοπηγής προστάτιδος της Σίφνου. Φαντάζομαι πως δεν σας κούρασα με την περιγραφή, απλά θα ήθελα μ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την μοναδικότητα του γεγονότος.


Δεν είναι μοναδικό το φαινόμενο. Είναι γνωστό το φαινόμενο με τις εικόνες που τις περιφέρουν οι παπάδες και τις προσκυνάνε οι ιθαγενείς και γεμίζουν τα παγκάρια από τους αφελείς. Μια τέτοια κλασσική περίπτωση παπαδομάγαζου βλέπουμε και στο βίντεο αυτό. Θα πρέπει να ντρεπόμαστε τον 21ο αιώνα να γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα.

----------


## Vortigern

> Δεν είναι μοναδικό το φαινόμενο. Είναι γνωστό το φαινόμενο με τις εικόνες που τις περιφέρουν οι παπάδες και τις προσκυνάνε οι ιθαγενείς και γεμίζουν τα παγκάρια από τους αφελείς. Μια τέτοια κλασσική περίπτωση παπαδομάγαζου βλέπουμε και στο βίντεο αυτό. Θα πρέπει να ντρεπόμαστε τον 21ο αιώνα να γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα.


*Δν θα συμφωνησο καθολου φιλε yannisa340..*
*Πρωτον ειναι η πολυουχος του νησιου μας,Υπαρχη ολοκληρη ιστορια για το Πανυγηρι της Χρυσοπηγης αμα θελεις σου σκαναρο ολο το βιβιλιο με τα θαυματα της Παναγιας Χρυσοπηγης.Δευτερον δν υπαρχη λογος να δειξουμε αν συμπαθουμε τους παπαδες η οχι μεσα απο ενα καραβολατρικο φορουμ.Και τριτον δν ειμαστε Ιθαγενης η οτι αλλο,ειμαστε κατοικοι της Σιφνου και δοξαζουμε την Παναγια Χρυσοπηγη...Θα μπορουσα να πω περισσοτερα αλλα δν θελω να βγω αλλο εκτος θεματος γιατι εδω μιλαμε για το Vortigern.*

----------


## avenger

Απαντώ στον κύριο yannisa340 παραπέμποντας τους ενδιαφερόμενους στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...338#post111338
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## plori

> Δεν είναι μοναδικό το φαινόμενο. Είναι γνωστό το φαινόμενο με τις εικόνες που τις περιφέρουν οι παπάδες και τις προσκυνάνε οι ιθαγενείς και γεμίζουν τα παγκάρια από τους αφελείς. Μια τέτοια κλασσική περίπτωση παπαδομάγαζου βλέπουμε και στο βίντεο αυτό. Θα πρέπει να ντρεπόμαστε τον 21ο αιώνα να γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα.


*Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου μαζί σου και στο κάτω κάτω σεβαστή η αποψή σου, αλλά απαράδεκτες οι χαρακτηρισμοί σου για τα περετέρω με κάλυψε ο Vortigen και ευχαριστώ το φίλο avenger.*

----------


## Leo

Λυπούμαστε που λόγω της απουσίας μας στην συνάντηση της Ραφήνας το θέμα να σταματήσει εδώ. Θα παρακαλέσω όμως το θέμα να κλείσει εδώ. Οι απαραίτητες συαστάσεις θα  γίνουν όπου αυτό απαιτείται. Ότι δήποτε αφορά το παρόν θέμα θα διαγράφεται ανεξεραίτως. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση όλων.

----------


## Sorokxos

> Καλό μεσημέρι ψάχνοντας βρίσκεις.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bm6FvnSkRg
>  *Aφιερωμένο στον Vortigen , sorokxos,milos express ,roi, Fountaristos.*


Σ ευχαριστω φιλε plori. Πραγματικα απιστευτο βιντεο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε plori.
Πραγματικά, ένα εξαιρετικό βίντεο.

Βρίσκομαι και εγώ σε μια συνεχή αναζήτηση κρυμένων θησαυρών, θέλοντας να μοιραστώ με όλους εσάς εικόνες ξεχασμένες σε κάποια συρτάρια.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Avenger για όλα όσα έγραψες.
Νομίζω, ότι όποιος δεν έχει ζήσει το πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής, πολύ δύσκολα μπορεί να καταλάβει και να νιώσει όλα όσα συμβαίνουν πάνω στον βράχο.

Δεν είναι απλά μια θρησκευτική τελετή.
Είναι η συνέχεια μιας τελετουργίας που ξεκινά από αρχέγονες εποχές και συνεχίζεται μέχρι σήμερα.
Έχω βρεθεί στη Χρυσοπηγή και με ανθρώπους που δεν πιστεύουν. Αλλά και πάλι, όπως μου είπαν, ένιωσαν δέος και συγκίνηση για όλα όσα έζησαν.
Δεν εξηγούνται όλα αυτά λογικά.
Ή τα νιώθεις, ή δεν τα νιώθεις.

Φίλε Vortigern, συνέχισε ....

----------


## Vortigern

*Να ευχαριστησω τον Roi baudoin για την φωτο που εβαλε στην Γκαλερυ μας.Αν και ειναι με τα αντιπαθητικα συνιαλα για εμενα η φωτο ειναι πολυ ωραια και μπορειτε να την δειτε εδω..*

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=749

----------


## Vortigern

*Οποιος αγαπαει και ενδιαφερεται τελικα βρισκη....(Φωτο του Γ.Καουρη απο ενα ημερολογιο της ''Αδελφοτης Σιφνιων Αγιος Συμεον'' νομιζω....)Το Μηλος εξω απο το Αρτιμονι.*

----------


## giorgos....

επιδή έχω καταλάβει οτι αυτό είναι το πλοίο της ζωής σου (απο το.. "η αγάπη της ζωής σου") δές το βασηλιά vortigern την ημέρα τις καθέλκυσης του απο τα ναυπηγεία *swan,* *hunter & tynes shipbuilders* με αριθμό ναυπήγησης 10 στις 5 μαρτίου 1969

vort2.jpg
roy thornton collection

----------


## Vortigern

> επιδή έχω καταλάβει οτι αυτό είναι το πλοίο της ζωής σου (απο το.. "η αγάπη της ζωής σου") δές το βασηλιά vortigern την ημέρα τις καθέλκυσης του απο τα ναυπηγεία *swan,* *hunter & tynes shipbuilders* με αριθμό ναυπήγησης 10 στις 5 μαρτίου 1969
> 
> vort2.jpg
> roy thornton collection


Σε ευχαριστω ρε Γιωργο,παρολο που την εχω ξαναδει δν χορτενω να την βλεπω...οπως και ολες φυσικα...

----------


## giorgos....

υποθέτω και αυτή..
vort3.jpg

roy thornton collection

----------


## Vortigern

> υποθέτω και αυτή..
> vort3.jpg
> 
> roy thornton collection


Ωπα αυτην οχι.Απο που την ξεθαψες?Εισαι φοβερος σε ευχαριστω...

----------


## giorgos....

φοβεροί και απίστευτα τυχεροί είναι οι άνθρωπο που τράβηξαν αυτές τις φωτογραφίες..
εδώ με τα σινιάλα των βρετανικών σιδηροδρόμων....

vort4.jpg

roy thornton collection

----------


## Vortigern

> φοβεροί και απίστευτα τυχεροί είναι οι άνθρωπο που τράβηξαν αυτές τις φωτογραφίες..
> εδώ με τα σινιάλα των βρετανικών σιδηροδρόμων....
> 
> vort4.jpg
> 
> roy thornton collection


Συνεχισε αμα εχεις και αλλες με εχεις αφησει αφωνο βραδιατικα....πανω που πηγαινα για υπνο....!!!!Α ρε Γιωργο συντομα θα σου ανταπωδοσω...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε vortigern δεν πρόκειται να πάς για ύπνο σήμερα..
εδώ απο ένα μικρό ατύχημα που είχε ο βάπορας στις 4 μαρτίου του 1982 λίγο έξω απο την οστάνδη..

vort10.jpg

_Matt Murtland (HHV Ferry) and the Roy Thornton Collection

_τις πιο πάνω φωτογραφίες αλλά και ακόμα περισσότερες μπορείς να τις βρείς *εδώ*..

δέν χρειάζεται να μου ανταποδώσεις, απλά καμάρωνε το βάπορα σου, και ο καθένας το δικό του γιατί πλέον δυστυχώς μόνο αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε..

----------


## Vortigern

> φίλε vortigern δεν πρόκειται να πάς για ύπνο σήμερα..
> εδώ απο ένα μικρό ατύχημα που είχε ο βάπορας στις 4 μαρτίου του 1982 λίγο έξω απο την οστάνδη..
> 
> vort10.jpg
> 
> _Matt Murtland (HHV Ferry) and the Roy Thornton Collection_
> 
> τις πιο πάνω φωτογραφίες αλλά και ακόμα περισσότερες μπορείς να τις βρείς *εδώ*..
> 
> δέν χρειάζεται να μου ανταποδώσεις, απλά καμάρωνε το βάπορα σου γιατί πλέον δυστυχώς μόνο αυτό μπορούμε να κάνουμε..


Ξανα ευχαριστω γιατι την συγκεκριμενη φωτο μονο σε ασπρομαυρη την ειχα δει....αψογος!

----------


## giorgos....

επιδή 100% θα μπείς στο συγκεκριμένο site να τις δείς (και ο κάθε καραβολάτρης που σέβεται τον εαυτό του αυτό θα έκανε), εύχομαι καλή διασκέδαση..

----------


## Vortigern

Ειναι παρα πολυ ενδιαφερων.Του εδειξα μια προχειρη ματια,αλλα αυριο θα το ξεψυρισω....(Προς ολους τους Σιφνιους τωρα και μη,ελατε να γνωρισουμε το πλοιο απο τα ξενα μεχρι και τα δικα μας νερα.)Φιλε Γιωργο για 4 φορα σημερα σε ευχαριστουμε για της φωτο και το site.

----------


## sylver23

ιουλιος 2001 στην σεριφο

θανο η φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενη φυσικα σε εσενα.ειναι φωτογραφημενη απο φωτο απο φιλμ.οταν ερθεις αθηνα θα στις δωσω και κανονικες.

PC242735.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> ιουλιος 2001 στην σεριφο
> 
> θανο η φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενη φυσικα σε εσενα.ειναι φωτογραφημενη απο φωτο απο φιλμ.οταν ερθεις αθηνα θα στις δωσω και κανονικες.
> 
> PC242735.jpg


Mε εφτιαξες τωρα αφανταστα Συλβεστρο.Που τις ειχες τοσο καιρο?Ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> ιουλιος 2001 στην σεριφο
> 
> θανο η φωτο ειναι αφιερωμενη φυσικα σε εσενα.ειναι φωτογραφημενη απο φωτο απο φιλμ.οταν ερθεις αθηνα θα στις δωσω και κανονικες.
> 
> PC242735.jpg


Mε εφτιαξες τωρα αφανταστα Συλβεστρο.Που τις ειχες τοσο καιρο?Ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

----------


## sylver23

εχω και αλλες του μηλος απο σεριφο αλλα και απο καβαλα με τα σινιαλα της σαος.περιμενουν το σκανερ ...

----------


## Vortigern

> εχω και αλλες του μηλος απο σεριφο αλλα και απο καβαλα με τα σινιαλα της σαος.περιμενουν το σκανερ ...


Saos?? :Confused: ---μπλιαχ...αλλα βαλτες γιαιτ θα βαλω ειδικα γιαυλια με τα συνιαλα της Λινδος και ετσι δν πειραζει.Και αλλες που περιμενουν σκανερ?Και αυτη την στιγμη καθεσε και σουλατσαρης απο εδω και αποκει αντι να βαλειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιςςςςςςςςςςςςς....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

βρε δεν εχω σκανερ.αυτην την εβγαλα φωτο με την ψηφιακη μου.οταν παρω θα βαλω (και επειδη ειμαι και ικαριωτης ξερεις τι σημαινει αυτο...θα περιμενεις πολυ  :Razz:  :Razz: )

----------


## Vortigern

> βρε δεν εχω σκανερ.αυτην την εβγαλα φωτο με την ψηφιακη μου.οταν παρω θα βαλω (και επειδη ειμαι και ικαριωτης ξερεις τι σημαινει αυτο...θα περιμενεις πολυ )


εννοιασου και θα τα πουμε την δευτερα.....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μέχρι να σκανάρει ο καλός μας φίλος από την Ικαρία, ας δούμε μια εικόνα από την πλώρη του "Μήλος".
Ταξιδεύουμε για τη Σίφνο τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα του 1997.
Ταξίδι στην πλώρη του πλοίου.
Τότε μας άφηναν κάποιες φορές να πάμε και να μείνουμε στην πλώρη.

Λεπτομέρεια, λοιπόν, από την περίφημη πλώρη του "Μήλος Εξπρές".

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους Σιφνιούς του forum και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
Και ένα μήνυμα προς τους καλούς φίλους Votigern, plori, milos express, Avenger, Sorrokho, fountaristo: Η αδελφή μου έχει τραβήξει πολύ καλά βίντεο με τα πλοία της Σίφνου τόσο στις Καμάρες, όσο και στο πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής.
Περιμένουμε να τα μετατρέψει σε DVD (από βινετοκασέτα).
Ελπίζω ότι θα κάποια στιγμή θα μπορέσουμε να δούμε  ξανά αυτές τις πολύ όμορφες εικόνες από τα παλιά. 

Στην πλώρη του Μήλος.jpg

----------


## plori

Σε ευχαριστώ ROI και με την ευκαιρία σου εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Roi Χρονια πολλα πρωτα απολα*
*μετα,ευχαριστω πολυ που ειδα εστω και την πλωρη του*
*και το καλυτερο ειναι αυτο που ειπες με τα βιντεο με ανεβασες πολυ τωρα και περιμενω υπομονετικα να δω μερικα απο αυτα...*

----------


## Sorokxos

Σ ευχαριστω Roi,
 Ειχα ταξιδεψει αρκετες φορες καθισμενος σε καποια γωνια της πλωρης. Ωραια χρονια τοτε....
 Χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους συμφορουμιτες και ειδικα στους Σιφνιούς!!!!! Που δεν ειναι και λιγοι..... 
 Ανετα βγάζουμε κυβερνηση εδώ μέσα!!!!!!
:razz::razz: :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όπως ακριβώς τα γράφει ο φίλος Sorokxos.
Τα ταξίδια στην πλώρη ήταν μια σκέτη απόλαυση.
Στο "Κίμωλος" προφυλαγμένοι από το κύμα.
Στο "Ιόνιο" στο πλωριό μπαλκονάκι.
Στο "Μήλος Εξπρές" και στο "Πήγασος" στην πλώρη.

Εποχές που δεν πρόκειται να ξανάρθουν ....

----------


## Sorokxos

Το καλυτερο ταξίδι παντως ήταν στη γεφυρα διπλα στο μεγαλο *Στελλάρα*!!!!!!

----------


## milos express

συμφωνω με το sorokxo στη γεφυρα με τη βαρια καπετανιστικη φωνη του στελαρα καπνιζοντας καρελια μαλακο πινοντας καφε ελληνικο σε φλυτζανακι που εγραφε στελιος και μετα τη τη δυση του ηλιου......12 αρακι πιο πολυ κοσμο ειχε στη γεφυρα παρα στην πρωτη θεση... χρονια πολλα σε ολους και σε  φιλους. πλορη, σοροκχο,φουνταριστο,vortigern,φαναρι :Cool: :razz: :Smile:

----------


## nikolas200

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ. ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 2009 ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## eliasaslan

Καλή χρονιά και ας μείνει για πάντα στις αναμνήσεις μας... Μήπως έχουμε φωτογραφίες από τις στιγμές καταστροφής του?

----------


## Vortigern

> Καλή χρονιά και ας μείνει για πάντα στις αναμνήσεις μας... Μήπως έχουμε φωτογραφίες από τις στιγμές καταστροφής του?


Καλυτερα Ηλια να μην δουμε τετοιοες φωτογραφιες.....αλλα μπορεις να δεις εδω ενα σιτε που μου εδωσε ο καλος φιλος Ροι πατα εδω

Ψαξε και σε προηγουμενα ποστ....

----------


## eliasaslan

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Vortigern. Όσο για τις φωτογραφίες, τις ήθελα γιατί έχω συλλογή με τέτοιες αλλά δεν πειράζει, μία άλλη φορά...

----------


## cambria49

At Dun Laoghaire during her final week of Sealink (freight-only) service, March 1988. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks a lot for the beautiful photo Justin. I always had a question that you might be able to answer. I have noticed that channel ferries usually have rust streaks. Is it because of the weather conditions or "cosmetics" maintenance is done only in shipyards?

In Greece, when rust appears a sailor is usually painting over during intervals at port.

----------


## cambria49

It was usually due to intensive running of the ship - perhaps only having one hour per turnaround in port. During this time the crew would be employed loading the vehicle decks. The ships of course were working 24hours a day and the crews perhaps only onboard for 24 hours with 24 or 48 hours ashore.  It became easier to maintain the ships when week-on/week-off crew working was introduced. Time was then found for general upkeep.  It the case of Sealink ships - when the company was taken over by Stena there was great emphasis on appearance and a scruffy looking ship was not tolerated!!

----------


## cambria49

The Vortigern at Holyhead in March 1988, immediately before handover to her new Greek owners. The Greek Captain was onboard at this time. (C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Ellinis

thanks for the info Justin! in my opinion a little rust adds to the feeling of a real sea-boat  :Wink:

----------


## cambria49

I understand what you are saying Ellinis! I will post some photos of one of the most rusty ships I have ever seen - the Stena Sailer/St Cybi!!

----------


## Vortigern

*thanks for everything... it's my favourite ship

*

----------


## Ergis

θανο καλιο αργα παρα ποτε....απο προχτες στην εια υποσχεθει...ιδου λοιπον...μεσα απο το εξπρες απολλων...ειχα κουραστει να βγαζω φωτογραφιες τον πειραια εκεινη την ημερα...μονο τον απολλωνα δεν εβγαλα.... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> θανο καλιο αργα παρα ποτε....απο προχτες στην εια υποσχεθει...ιδου λοιπον...μεσα απο το εξπρες απολλων...ειχα κουραστει να βγαζω φωτογραφιες τον πειραια εκεινη την ημερα...μονο τον απολλωνα δεν εβγαλα....


Φοβερος...σε ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο...Διπλα και αλλος βαπορας το Αφροδιτη

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> θανο καλιο αργα παρα ποτε....απο προχτες στην εια υποσχεθει...ιδου λοιπον...μεσα απο το εξπρες απολλων...ειχα κουραστει να βγαζω φωτογραφιες τον πειραια εκεινη την ημερα...μονο τον απολλωνα δεν εβγαλα....


*Μπραβο Γιωργο φοβερη φωτογραφια με σκαρια που δεν ταξιδευουν πια στα νερα μας(εκτος απο την Νταλιανα)που δεν ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω μαζι τους..*

----------


## nikolas200

Nα εισαι καλά εργη

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Επιστροφή στο παρελθόν.
Ιούλιος του 2002

Ταξίδι με το *"Εξπρές Μήλος"* για τη Σίφνο.
Ένα από τα τελευταία μου ταξίδια με το αγαπημένο πλοίο.
Αποχαιρετισμός και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για όλα αυτά που πρόσφερε στα νησιά μας από το 1989 μέχρι που πωλήθηκε στη "SAOS FERRIES".

Το φουγάρο με το δελφίνι.
Στο επάνω deck.
Στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών της Σίφνου.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Να αναφέρω τιμής ένεκεν τον Vortigern, τον milos express, τον plori, τον Fountaristo, τον Avenger, τον iletal I, τον Ellinis, τον cambria 49, τον Rocinante, τον vinman, τον Sylver 23, τον mastropanago, τον dimitris και τον giorgos ....

On board "Express Milos"
July of 2002.
The funnel.
The uppar deck.
"Express Milos at Sifnos Port (Kamares).

The funnel.jpg 

On the upper deck.jpg

Express Milos at Sifnos Port.jpg

----------


## plori

Σε ευχαριστώ ROI που μου θύμισες τα χιλιοπερπατημένα καταστρώματα του Μήλος μας.

----------


## Vortigern

Και εγω σε ευχαριστω Αντωνη..εχω να πω οτι το ομορφο δελφινακι που βλεπουμε στην πρωτη φωτο δυστιχως εχει πεθανει και ας ειναι ενα απλο σχεδιο,μια απλη μπογια....Το Μηλος ομως ακομα ζει..και ταξιδευη μεσα στης αναμνησεις,σκεψεις και στην καρδια μας....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια φωτο του Μηλος Εξπρες του 1994 μολις ειχε πιασει πλοιαρχος ο καπτα στελιος βιτσαρας!

----------


## Vortigern

> Mια φωτο του Μηλος Εξπρες του 1994 μολις ειχε πιασει πλοιαρχος ο καπτα στελιος βιτσαρας!


Διπλο το ευχαριστω αποψε!!!Διπλη και η χαρα!!!Τι αλλο να πω...ειστε καταπληκτικοι!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Roi και Ben ειστε απιθανοι!!!!Οι φωτογραφιες σας ειναι ιστορικες και πολυ ομορφες!!Σας ευχαριστουμε!!!*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Milos Express στη δεξαμενη το 1995 για επισκευη και προσθηκη βολβου

negative (131).jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Milos Express στη δεξαμενη το 1995 για επισκευη και προσθηκη βολβου


Ben εισαι απιθανος μπραβο!!!Σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικη και σπανια, να σαι καλα Κωστα. Μετα την προσθηκη βολβου πηρε τιποτα σε δρομο το βαπορι η απλα επεσε η καταναλωση;

----------


## laz94

Σορυ που βγαίνω εκτος θέματος αλλά έχω μια απορία. Ο βολβός σε τι χρησιμευει;

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Milos Express στη δεξαμενη το 1995 για επισκευη και προσθηκη βολβου


*Ακομα μια καταπληκτικη και περισσοτερο ιστορικη φωτογραφια απο τον Ben Bruce!!Συγχαρητηρια Ben συνεχισε να ανεβαζεις τετοιες φωτο... να μαθενουμε και εμεις οι νεοι!!!*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο και ας πάμε στο πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής το 1993.

Έχουμε, ήδη, δει ένα βίντεο από το πανηγύρι εκείνης της χρονιάς που μας το είχε υποδείξει ο φίλος plori.

Είμαστε τυχεροί, μιας και η αδελφή μου, *η Μαρία Κωνσταντογιάννη,* τράβηξε και εκείνη ένα πολύ όμορφο βίντεο από το πανηγύρι εκείνης της χρονιάς. 
Το βίντεο είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να το μετατρέψουμε σε DVD.

Μέχρι να το μετατρέψουμε, ας δούμε τρεις εικόνες.
Έχουν χαμηλή ποιότητα, μιας και τις έχω φωτογραφήσει από την τηλεόραση.
Απλά και μόνο σαν μια πρόγευση για ότι θα επακολουθήσει.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Vortigern, τον plori, τον Avenger, τον milos express, τον Fountaristo, τον paroskayak, τον polyka, τον Ellinis, τον Rocinante, τον BEN BRUCE, τον proussos, τον Νίκο, τον Leo, τον Captain Nionios, τον Trakman, τον vinman, τον Έσπερο και τον Αντώνη Μώλο.

Φθάνοντας στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg
Στη Χρυσοπηγή.JPG

Εδώ, παρέα με το "Άγιος Συμεών" που παρέλαβε την εικόνα από το καράβι και τη μετέφερε στο βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής

Μήλος Εξπρές.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο και ας πάμε στο πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής το 1993.
> 
> Έχουμε, ήδη, δει ένα βίντεο από το πανηγύρι εκείνης της χρονιάς που μας το είχε υποδείξει ο φίλος plori.
> 
> Είμαστε τυχεροί, μιας και η αδελφή μου, *η Μαρία Κωνσταντογιάννη,* τράβηξε και εκείνη ένα πολύ όμορφο βίντεο από το πανηγύρι εκείνης της χρονιάς. 
> Το βίντεο είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να το μετατρέψουμε σε DVD.
> 
> Μέχρι να το μετατρέψουμε, ας δούμε τρεις εικόνες.
> Έχουν χαμηλή ποιότητα, μιας και τις έχω φωτογραφήσει από την τηλεόραση.
> ...


Αντωνη περιμενω με ανυπομονησια αν δω και το Βιντεο...σε ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη απο αυτα τα πλανα βλεπω οτι ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση η εικονα. Αναμενουμε με αγωνια την μετατροπη της ταινιας αλλου ενος θρυλικου καναλικου βαποριου. Και ας φονευσε ο Vortigern τον Horsa...
Σε ευχαριστουμε και παλι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Rocinante, φαντάσου ότι φωτογράφησα την οθόνη της τηλεόρασης.
Ολίγον "ποντιακό" (συγνώμη για την έκφραση), αλλά ήθελα να μπούμε στο κλίμα.

Η αδελφή μου έχει και άλλα τέτοια βίντεο ......

Όσο για τη μυθολογία, ο αιμοσταγής Vortigern εφόνευσε τoν Horsa, αλλά εδώ σε μας o "Ηοrsa" απαλλάχθηκε από τον "Vortigern".
Ελέω, βέβαια, μιας μεγάλης .... εταιρείας που ήξερε να εκμεταλλεύεται τα πλοία μέχρι τελευταίας καρφίτσας....
Και δεν αναφέρομαι στην πολύπαθη "SAOS FERRIES".

----------


## Vortigern

> Ελέω, βέβαια, μιας μεγάλης .... εταιρείας που ήξερε να εκμεταλλεύεται τα πλοία μέχρι τελευταίας καρφίτσας....
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι στην πολύπαθη "SAOS FERRIES".


Προφανως αναφερεσαι στην MFD....συμφωνο
Μια μερα θα επιστρεψω και θα παρω το αιμα μου πισω,τις μπιντες και τα σινιαλα μου και θα δουν ολοι!! :Very Happy:  :Razz: !!Και θα κανω παρεα με τον Horsa :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο και ας πάμε στο πανηγύρι της Χρυσοπηγής το 1993.
> 
> Έχουμε, ήδη, δει ένα βίντεο από το πανηγύρι εκείνης της χρονιάς που μας το είχε υποδείξει ο φίλος plori.
> 
> Είμαστε τυχεροί, μιας και η αδελφή μου, *η Μαρία Κωνσταντογιάννη,* τράβηξε και εκείνη ένα πολύ όμορφο βίντεο από το πανηγύρι εκείνης της χρονιάς. 
> Το βίντεο είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να το μετατρέψουμε σε DVD.
> 
> Μέχρι να το μετατρέψουμε, ας δούμε τρεις εικόνες.
> Έχουν χαμηλή ποιότητα, μιας και τις έχω φωτογραφήσει από την τηλεόραση.
> ...


ROI σε ευχαριστώ και περιμένω και εγω οπώς και οι άλλοι φίλοι του φόρουμ με αγωνία το βιντεάκι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αντωνη να σαι καλα. Για αλλη μια φορα ενθουσιωδης και με κεφι. Περιμενουμε το βιντεο για να θαυμασουμε το βαπορα αλλα και να ταξιδεψουμε στο μακρινο 1993...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Milos express το 2000 φωτο που δειχνει δυο τρυπες δεξια αριστερα στο το πανω μερος του φουγαρου

milos (25).jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Milos express το 2000 φωτο που δειχνει δυο τρυπες δεξια αριστερα στο το πανω μερος του φουγαρου


 
Tελεια,με εχεται αφησει αφωνο σημερα.Λεται να ειμαι και εγω καπου εκει πισω? :Razz:

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδια φοβερές. Μπράβο

----------


## serifos

μια φωτο 2 αγαπημενων πλοιων στη Σεριφο

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια όμορφη στιγμή φίλε serifos.
Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι από τη χρονιά που το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" έκανε τη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, το 1993, μιας και το "Γεώργιος" έχει στα πλαϊνά του γραμμένο το όνομα της εταιρείας.

Ερχόταν συχνά και τους χειμώνες, αλλά συνήθως τότε το "Μήλος Εξπρές" ήταν δεμένο.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Milos express το 2000 φωτο που δειχνει δυο τρυπες δεξια αριστερα στο το πανω μερος του φουγαρου
> 
> milos (25).jpg


τι κοσμος.ειχε πρωτοκολο 2000 ατομα πιο πολυ απο οτι εχει το φαιστος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Milos express καπνιστο καπνιστο για το δρομολογιο του το 1995 το πασχα αφιερωμενη στον φιλο mica.gr

negative (132).jpg

----------


## MicaGR

Αχ τι μου θύμησες.. Τι ωραία ταξίδια κάθε καλοκαίρι για την Μήλο...  :Sad: 
Με τι ταχύτητα με τι στροφή έμπαινε στο λιμάνι του Αδάμαντα... ααααααχ...  :Sad: 

Σε ευχαριστώ BEN BRUCE...

----------


## Vortigern

> Milos express καπνιστο καπνιστο για το δρομολογιο του το 1995 το πασχα αφιερωμενη στον φιλο mica.gr
> 
> negative (132).jpg


Mακαρι να περνουσε καποτε ξανα τα φαναρια του Πειραια.....
Μπραβο Μπεν!!!Συνεχισε να πυροβολας ετσι... :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

Tέλεια Ben

----------


## serifos

λογικα πολλοι απο σας θα το εχετε δει,ενα βιντεο απο το πανηγυρι
της Χρυσοπηγης με το Μηλος εξπρες να πρωταγωνιστει...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bm6FvnSkRg

----------


## giorgos....

είναι όντως συγκλονιστικό να βλέπεις ένα πλοίο που δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει σήμερα..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Serifos, οι πιο πολλοί το έχουμε δει το πολύ όμορφο βίντεο. Μας το είχε υποδείξει ο φίλος plori.

Οι εικόνες αυτές είναι πραγματικά μαγικές.
Στιγμές μοναδικές μιας άλλης εποχής...

Η αδελφή μου, Μαρία Λαζαρή-Κωνσταντογιάννη, έχει βιντεοσκοπήσει το πανηγύρι της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής για τρεις συνεχόμενες χρονιές.
Συγκεκριμένα τις χρονιές 1993, 1994 και 1995.
Μάλιστα από το 1994 αλλάζει βιντεοκάμερα και η καινούρια καταγράφει κατά μαγικό τρόπο τις στιγμές της άφιξης του  πλοίου και της μεταφοράς της εικόνας με το "¶γιος Συμεών".
Μέχρι να μετατραπούν σε DVD, ας δούμε δύο πλάνα από το πανηγύρι του 1994.
Το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι καλό, μιας και έχω φωτογραφήσει την τηλεόραση.
Αλλά σίγουρα μας δίνουν μια πρώτη γεύση.
*"Μήλος Εξπρές"* και *"¶γιος Συμεών".*
Τα φώτα έχουν ανάψει και επιστρέφουμε στα 1994 ....

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Vortigern, τον plori, τον milos express, τον FOUNTARISTO, τον Avenger, τον serifos, τον giorgos ...., τον nikolas200, τον BEN BRUCE, τον MicaGR και τον Rocinante.


Στη Χρυσοπηγή ΙΙ.JPG

Στη Χρυσοπηγή.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

Σε ευχαριστω Αντωνη για αλλη μια φορα,και περιμενω με αγωνια το ομορφο βιντεο.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## plori

*ROI* τι να πω για μια ακόμη φορά μας γυρίζεις πίσω και μας μαγεύεις.Σε ευχαριστώ και η Παναγιά να είναι βοήθειά σου!!!

----------


## MicaGR

Σε υπέρ ευχαριστώ ROI...
Μοναδικές στιγμές...αξέχαστες... "LINDOS LINES"... 
Έχω μια αφίσα του πλοίου πριν κάν γραφτεί το LINDOS LINES... Είχε μόνο τα αρχικά στο φουγάρο... ΑΑααααααααααχ!!!  :Sad:

----------


## giorgos....

για μια ακόμη φορά υποκλείνομαι.. ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## nikolas200

Παρακαλούμε πολύ επειγόντως να ανέβει η αφίσα του ΜΙCAGR.

----------


## serifos

*ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΛΟΣ  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ* ΣΤΗ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 
ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΥΤΙΚΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΤΕΣ....ΤΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ 
ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ,ΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΝΗ
ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ, ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ-ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑ...

----------


## Vortigern

> *ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ* ΣΤΗ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ 
> ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΥΤΙΚΟΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΤΕΣ....ΤΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ 
> ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ,ΤΗΝ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΝΗ
> ΓΕΦΥΡΑΣ, ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ-ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ΒΙΤΣΑΡΑ...


Νομιζω πως πλοιο και καπετανιος ηταν ενα δυδιμο απλα!!!Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ναι παιδια ενα απο τα αξεχαστα σκαρια και το πιο αγαπιμενο βαπορι στη φολεγανδρο τα τελευτεα 30 χρονια ηταν το μηλος εγω βεβαια δεν το θιμαμε πολι καλλα γιατι ειμουν και πολλι μικρος τοτε καπου 3-4 χρονον θα ημουν ηταν καπου το 1995-6 ειχα κανει κατι ταξιδια τοτε που ηταν ο πατερας μου καμαροτος στο βαπορακι αυτο μαλιστα ακομα μου λεει οτι ο καπτα στελιος απο τιν ωρα που θα περασει το βαπορι το φαναρι οτι και καιρο να ειχε σε 2 λεπτα στιν κιριολεξια μετα απο το φαναρι ειχε ριξει καταπελτι και θιμαμαι και πολι καλα τιν πολιτελεια που ειχε και τιν διαμορφοση για εκινει τιν εποχι φοβερο και τα ιλεκτρονικα αξεχαστες ενδοξες εποχες μακαρι να ειπερχε αυτο το βαπορακι ακομα αλα τι να κανεις ηταν ατιχιο κριμα..:sad:

Υ.Γ Μιπος ξερουμε τι γινετε ο καπτα στελιος τωρα?

----------


## MF2000gr

Στη συνταξη πλεον ο Στελαρας. Αλλα ρε παιδια ελεος. και ασχημο ταξιδι εκανε και ασχημους χωρους ειχε... καμια σχεση με τους απολλωνες το εργαλειο
μονο μανουβρα καλη ειχε

----------


## Vortigern

> Στη συνταξη πλεον ο Στελαρας. Αλλα ρε παιδια ελεος. και ασχημο ταξιδι εκανε και ασχημους χωρους ειχε... καμια σχεση με τους απολλωνες το εργαλειο
> μονο μανουβρα καλη ειχε


Φιλε τα λες ολα αυτα,το πλοιο το εζησες απο κοντα?Οσο το εζησαν η ανθρωποι εδω στις Δυτικες?Εισαι ενας απο τους λιγους που λεει ασχημα λογια για το πλοιο.

----------


## avenger

> Φιλε τα λες ολα αυτα,το πλοιο το εζησες απο κοντα?Οσο το εζησαν η ανθρωποι εδω στις Δυτικες?Εισαι ενας απο τους λιγους που λεει ασχημα λογια για το πλοιο.


Το πλοίο αγαπητοι φίλοι ήταν άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένο με την καθημερινή ζωή των κατοίκων των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων για πολλά χρόνια. Κι όχι μόνο το πλοίο αλλά και τα πρόσωπα-οι άνθρωποι που εργάζονταν σ΄αυτό, από τον πλοίαρχο ως και το ναύτη. Είναι λοιπόν φυσικό να υπάρχει και το συναισθηματικό "δέσιμο"- στοιχείο πολύ δυνατό που εν πολλοίς επηρεάζει όλους όσους το έζησαν από κοντά. Έζησα κάμποσα χρόνια σε νησί των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων λόγω εργασίας μου ως εκπαιδευτικός και σας δηλώνω ότι όλα τα ανωτέρω είναι ισχυρά συναισθήματα και δικαιολογούνται απόλυτα όπως εκφράζονται στις αναρτήσεις του φόρουμ. Είναι βαθιά ανθρώπινα συναισθήματα και μας μεταφέρουν την αγωνία, τα όνειρα και τις ελπίδες των νησιωτών μας. Και τελικά μας χαρίζουν μια δυνατή δόση περηφάνειας...

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδιά επειδη το ΜΗΛΟΣ το έζησα για πολλά χρόνια και ταξίδεψα μαζί του πολλες φορές μπορώ να πώ οτι ήταν ένα από τα καλύτερα επιβατηγά που έχει περάσει ποτέ απο την ελληνική ακτοπλοια

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο πλοίο από όσα πέρασαν από τη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.
Έμπαινες μέσα και ήξερες ότι θα ταξιδέψεις καλά και θα μπορέσεις να αποβιβαστείς στη Σίφνο, μιας και είναι γνωστό ότι με το ισχυρό νοτιοδυτικό άνεμο ξεκίναγες για τη Σίφνο και κατέληγες στη Μήλο (ή και στην Κρήτη για κάποιους τυχερούς κάποια εποχή με το "Πρέβελη").
Η αποβίβαση στις Καμάρες, ακόμα και τώρα, δεν είναι πάντοτε δεδομένη.

Αυτό το καράβι το αγαπήσαμε πολύ.
Όσο είχε στην τσιμινιέρα του τα δύο γράμματα _"ΣΜ"_ τα περισσότερα πήγαιναν πολύ καλά.
Μετά τα γράμματα άλλαξαν και το καράβι αφέθηκε σιγα-σιγά να γεράσει.
Η Hellas Ferries από σαλόνια πήγαινε καλά (είχε κάνει και ανακαίνιση στο πλοίο).
Αλλά τα πλοία πονάνε στις μηχανές τους, όπως τώρα ο καλός μας ο "Πήγασος".

Ας γυρίσουμε, όμως, κάποια χρόνια πριν.
Το πλοίο φθάνει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.

To Μήλος φθάνει στη Σίφνο.jpg

Με την Αγία Αικατερίνη στα αριστερά του

Milos.jpg

Πάντα έβλεπες χέρια ψηλά να χαιρετούν αυτούς που μέναν πίσω ...

MILOS EXPRESS 140.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον milos express, τον Vortigern, τον plori, τον Sorokxo, τον Avenger, τον FOUNARISTO, τον γεροσιφνιό, τον Hengist, τον Rocinante, τον paroskayak, τον τον Νίκο, τον Λεο, τον polyka, τον Ellinis, τον Appia 1978, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Seaways Lover, τον MigaGR, τον giorgos ...., τον nikolas 200, τον serifos, τον AIOLOS KENTERIS II  
_Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους._

----------


## Vortigern

Να εισαι καλα Αντωνη μας εφτιαξες αποψε!!!!

Εχω την εντυπωση Αντωνη οτι στην τελαυταια φωτογραφια ειμαι και εγω  με την μανα μου(εκει που εχω κυκλωση).Εκεινω το σημειο ηταν το αγαπημενο μου οταν φταναμε σε καποιο λιμανι για εβλεπες τα απονερα και την ομορφη κυκλυκη πρυμνη του.Αμα ηταν ποιο καθαρη ισως να καταλαβενα.Παντος μου φερνει πολυ να ειμαι εγω.   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35983

----------


## plori

Να το πω κάπως ....."Δεν παίζεστε" τίποτα άλλο!!!!!!Καλή Ανάσταση

----------


## Leo

Φαντάσου να φάτε κιόλας...., άντε πάμε στην εκκλησία... :Very Happy:

----------


## nikolas200

Roi τα ίδια που σου έγραψα και για το Γεώργιος. Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλα τα μέλη του Nautilia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Εξπρες Μήλος βγαίνοντας πρός τη μπούκα του λιμανιού.
Χαρισμένη η φωτογραφία στον φίλο Vortigern.
O145.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Το Εξπρες Μήλος βγαίνοντας πρός τη μπούκα του λιμανιού.
> Χαρισμένη η φωτογραφία στον φίλο Vortigern.
> O145.jpg


 
Αυτα ειναι!!!!!Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ καλε μου φιλε Τ.S.S APOLLON

Ομορφιες!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του Μήλος Εξπρές με την πρώτη του εμφάνιση.
Για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε Vortigern σου ανταποδίδω με άλλη μια φωτογραφία.
O146.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του Μήλος Εξπρές με την πρώτη του εμφάνιση.
> Για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε Vortigern σου ανταποδίδω με άλλη μια φωτογραφία.
> O146.jpg


Με τα ομορφα ξεχωριστα συνιαλα που ειχε ποτε!!!!!Να εισαι καλα φιλε!!!!Σε ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## nickosps

Έχει ανέβει ξανά σε αφιέρωμα του Vortigern, αλλά νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο να το δούμε ολόκληρο! Vortigern, ορίστε το κάδρο σου μέσα στο αγαπημένο σου πλοίο :Very Happy: !

Πηγή: www.hhvferry.com

----------


## Vortigern

> Έχει ανέβει ξανά σε αφιέρωμα του Vortigern, αλλά νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο να το δούμε ολόκληρο! Vortigern, ορίστε το κάδρο σου μέσα στο αγαπημένο σου πλοίο!
> 
> Πηγή: www.hhvferry.com


 
Nα σε καλα φιλε.Αραγε να εχει σωθει αυτο το κανδρο?

----------


## nickosps

Αφιερωμένη στους Vortigern,aeolos kenteris, plori, αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους. Εξπρές Μήλος με τα χρώματα της Hellas Ferries στη Σίφνο.

Πηγή: www.mattbarrett.net

----------


## plori

Πάρα πολύ καλή σε ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Αφιερωμένη στους Vortigern,aeolos kenteris, plori, αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους. Εξπρές Μήλος με τα χρώματα της Hellas Ferries στη Σίφνο.
> 
> Πηγή: www.mattbarrett.net


Σε ευχαριστω πολλι για τι φωτο! Αλο ενα αγαπιμενο μας βαπορι που χαθικε αδοξα κριμα ρε γαμοτο δεν εχω καμια φωτο απο το λιμανι τις φολεγανδρου να σας δειξο ημουν και πολι μικρος τοτε και δεν ηξερα :lol:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ.
Pict1998018.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

1η ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ "ΠΑΤΡΟΚΛΟ".
Pict2000010.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Pict2004049.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
> Pict2004049.jpg


Tι τιν ηθελες αυτι τι φωτο με τα σινιαλα τις saos καλιτερα να μιν το εβλεπα αυτο ενα απο τα αγαπιμενα μου βαπορακια με τα σινιαλα τις saos :Sad:  :Sad:  ...

----------


## Vortigern

Μου εδωσες χαρα με τα συνιαλα τις Λινδος και ας πουμε και λιγο τις Hellas αλλα με τις ΣΑΟΣ τα ηθελες.Τεσπα οι φωτο ειναι καταπληκτικες συνχαρητηρια φιλε και συνεχισε με Μηλος!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ.
> Pict1998018.jpg


Α για να λεμε και τα καλα αυτι η φωτο ειναι τελια σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι ..

----------


## sylver23

Βρε παιδια συγνωμη κιολας το οτι το ειχε η σαος και οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο δεν ειναι λογος του να μην μας αρεσει με αυτα τα σινιαλα.
Ενα πλοιο που μας αρεσει θελουμε να το βλεπουμε και ας εχει γραμμενο στις μπαντες οτι να ναι .
Τελος δεν θεωρω οτι αυτα τα σινιαλα της σαος ειναι ασχημα ουτε οτι ασχημαινουν το πλοιο.

Νικοςνασια ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο.Οτι πρεπει ηταν για να δουμε μαζεμενα φωτο απο καθε εταιρια που το ειχε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Mήλος Εξπρές*, εργασίες συντήρησης, σε κάποια ετήσια ακινησία του...

mhlos expres.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Βρε παιδια συγνωμη κιολας το οτι το ειχε η σαος και οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο δεν ειναι λογος του να μην μας αρεσει με αυτα τα σινιαλα.
> Ενα πλοιο που μας αρεσει θελουμε να το βλεπουμε και ας εχει γραμμενο στις μπαντες οτι να ναι .
> Τελος δεν θεωρω οτι αυτα τα σινιαλα της σαος ειναι ασχημα ουτε οτι ασχημαινουν το πλοιο.
> 
> Νικοςνασια ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο.Οτι πρεπει ηταν για να δουμε μαζεμενα φωτο απο καθε εταιρια που το ειχε


 
Nαι αλλα αυτο το ονομα αυτα τα συνιαλα κατεστρεψαν το πλοιο και ειναι ετοιμα να κατατεστρεψουν και αλλο ενα που ολοι γνωριζουμε.Για να μην πω οτι ειδη εχει καταστραφει.Εγω θα κανω το αδυνατο δυνατο να ξεχαστει οτι το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ η αλλιως ο βασιλειας VORTIGERN περασε καποτε απο τα χερια του ακατανομαστου και χαλασε την καριερα του και εφυγε σαν ενα σκουπιδι απο εδω.....

----------


## Leo

Θάνο τα πλοία που παίρνουν το δρόμο χωρίς γυρισμό έτσι φεύγουν. Δεν τα βάφουνε πρίν το τέλος.... άρα κάθε εφοπλιστής και οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία έτσι θα παρέδιδε το πλοίο.

----------


## Naias II

> Βρε παιδια συγνωμη κιολας το οτι το ειχε η σαος και οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο δεν ειναι λογος του να μην μας αρεσει με αυτα τα σινιαλα.
> Ενα πλοιο που μας αρεσει θελουμε να το βλεπουμε και ας εχει γραμμενο στις μπαντες οτι να ναι .
> Τελος δεν θεωρω οτι αυτα τα σινιαλα της σαος ειναι ασχημα ουτε οτι ασχημαινουν το πλοιο.


Έχεις κάποιο δίκιο αλλά πολλές φορές η αλλαγή αλλοιώνει: Ας πάμε στο σήμερα να σκεφτούμε τις περιπτώσεις των βαποριών της ΝΕΛ που άλλαξαν χρώματα, την Αριάδνη και φαντάσου το Νήσος Χίος/Μύκονος (χτύπα ξύλο) βαμμένα λευκά με κίτρινο φουγάρο κλπ
Βέβαια να κάνουμε κάτι δεν μπορούμε τα χρόνια περνάνε και κάποια στιγμή οι εταιρείες για διάφορους λόγους πουλάνε τα βαπόρια και έχουμε τα συνήθη αποτελέσματα.
Γι' αυτό συμφωνώ μαζί σου τουλάχιστον ας ταξιδεύουν παρά να ακινητοποιούνται και να σαπίζουν

----------


## sylver23

Θανο σου ξαναλεω οτι η εταιρεια μπορει να κατεστρεψε το πλοιο και οχι το ονομα και το σινιαλο...Τα χρωματα δεν καταστρεφουν πλοια.

----------


## Ellinis

Θάνο, το καράβι είχε πάρει το δρόμο ουτως ή άλλως. Αν δεν το έπαιρνε η ΣΑΟΣ θα είχε καταλήξει σε καμία Τουρκία -ή χειρότερα- για να δουλέψει (ξεπατωθεί) για 1-2 σεζόν ακόμη (βλέπε Αλκαίος). 
Το αν βιάστηκε να το "στείλει" η ΣΑΟΣ είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, γιατί αν το είχε κρατήσει για 1 σεζόν δεμένο, θα μπορούσε να ξαναταξιδέψει με την κατάργηση της 35-ετίας. 
Και αν είχε γίνει έτσι και ταξίδευε ακόμη, τα ίδια θα λέγαμε τώρα για το Μανούση;

----------


## Vortigern

> Θάνο, το καράβι είχε πάρει το δρόμο ουτως ή άλλως. Αν δεν το έπαιρνε η ΣΑΟΣ θα είχε καταλήξει σε καμία Τουρκία -ή χειρότερα- για να δουλέψει (ξεπατωθεί) για 1-2 σεζόν ακόμη (βλέπε Αλκαίος). 
> Το αν βιάστηκε να το "στείλει" η ΣΑΟΣ είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, γιατί αν το είχε κρατήσει για 1 σεζόν δεμένο, θα μπορούσε να ξαναταξιδέψει με την κατάργηση της 35-ετίας. 
> Και αν είχε γίνει έτσι και ταξίδευε ακόμη, τα ίδια θα λέγαμε τώρα για το Μανούση;


Aν γινοταν κατι ιδιο οπως εγινε με το Αγιος Γεωργιος θα ταξιδευε ακομα και δυτικες κυκλαδες..

Το Αγιος Γεωργιος σωθηκε γιατι το αγορασε ο Βεντουρης.....αλλιως θα ειχε την τυχη αλλων...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Και το Μήλος θα εκανε παρέα στην Αθηνά στο Λαύριο...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Nησος Λήμνος* στην Τήνο...
Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

mhlos expres.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Νησος Λημνος* στο λιμανι της Τηνου...
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
O190.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Μηλος Εξπρες* στο λιμανι του Πειραια...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

milos express.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> F/B *Μηλος Εξπρες* στο λιμανι του Πειραια...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> milos express.jpg


OMOΡΦΩ!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Το πλοίο στις δόξες του. Υπέροχη φωτογραφία. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Apollon  :Cool: 
Ας κάνουμε και μια ιστορική αναγνώριση:
Πίσω από το Μήλος έχουμε το Λέρος(?), μετά μπροστά δεξιά Παναγία Τήνου 2 και Highspeed 1. Αυτό που δεν το βλέπουμε καλά ποιο είναι γνωρίζουμε?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> F/B *Μηλος Εξπρες* στο λιμανι του Πειραια...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> milos express.jpg


*Τ.S.S APOLLON σε ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία που μας χάρισες!!*





> Αυτό που δεν το βλέπουμε καλά ποιο είναι γνωρίζουμε?


*Φίλε Naias II το πλοίο που δεν βλέπουμε ολόκληρο νομίζω* *(ίσως να κάνω λάθος)** ότι είναι το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.*

----------


## opelmanos

Τελευτάια ταξίδια του ΕΞ.ΜΗΛΟΣ.Στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης.Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον *VORTIGERN:* 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45054

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45055

----------


## Vortigern

Να σε καλα opelmanos....

----------


## opelmanos

Μυτηλήνη 2004.Τελευταία προσέγγιση

----------


## Sorokxos

> *Τ.S.S APOLLON σε ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία που μας χάρισες!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Φίλε Naias II το πλοίο που δεν βλέπουμε ολόκληρο νομίζω* *(ίσως να κάνω λάθος)** ότι είναι το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.*


Εχεις δικιο. Το Εξπρες Αφροδιτη ειναι. Αλλο ενα υπεροχο βαπορι που χασαμε.... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Μηλος*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

expmhl.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Νήσος Λήμνος...*
_φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO008.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Βασικα εγω κατι αλλο εψαχνα και επεσα ΕΔΩ.
Για τον Θανουλη βεβαιως...

----------


## Apostolos

Μανούβρα στις τελευταίες μέρες του στη Μυτιλήνη δια χειρός του Πλοιάρχου Ισιδώρου Μαμίδη!!!
ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (6).JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Μανούβρα στις τελευταίες μέρες του στη Μυτιλήνη δια χειρός του Πλοιάρχου Ισιδώρου Μαμίδη!!!
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (6).JPG


 Και στα τελευταια του ηξερε να ταραζει τα νερα.
Να σε καλα Αποστολε.

----------


## Vortigern

> Βασικα εγω κατι αλλο εψαχνα και επεσα ΕΔΩ.
> Για τον Θανουλη βεβαιως...


Βρε πως ημουνα μικρος...!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F//B *Εξπρες Μηλος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

PHOTO063.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

ΑΥΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΑΝΟ

----------


## opelmanos

ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 2003

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50971

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50972

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ ΤΟ 2003
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50971
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50972


Μπραβο opelmanos πολλι ωραιες η φωτο απο το ομορφο βαπορακι...σε ευχαριστουμε πολλι...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Νησος   Λημνος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

PHOTO010.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Μάνο.¨Ετος 2004.Στη Μυτιλήνη με παρέα.
Pict2004043.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μία σαν Express Milos Φωτογραφημένο από το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ στις 1 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000 κοντά στον Πάτροκλο.
Pict2000009.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Mηλος Εξπρες*...στον Πειραια.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO062.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους opelmanos και nikosnasia._

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Apollon. Με αυτά τα σινιάλα που είναι και τα original να το πούμε του πλοίου είναι σπάνιες οι φωτογραφίες  :Cool:

----------


## Κώστας ¶γας

ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ .... 
RESPECT, RESPECT, RESPECT, RESPECT ..... 

Μετά το ΝΑΞΟΣ αυτό το καράβι είναι, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, το υπ' αριθμ. 2 καλύτερο επιβατικό πλοίο που πέρασε απ' τα νερά του Αιγαίου .... Γλυκοτάξιδο, φινετσάτο, άνετο, ευρύχωρο, αξιόπιστο, αξιόπλοο, με καταπληκτικούς χώρους και καμπίνες ... κόσμημα της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας .... Βρε, πού το πέτυχαν οι Μηλιοί και το έφεραν στα νησιά μας ??? Σημειωτέον, στη νήσο Σίκινο, το νησί της καταγωγής μου, αυτό το καράβι ΕΧΕΙ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ που πέρασε από κει .... Και μάλιστα μου κάνει εντύπωση πώς είναι δυνατόν αυτό το ... άλφα - άλφα ποιότητας καράβι να το στείλουν στα νησιά αγόνου γραμμής ..... 

Όσο για μένα ... χάρις σε αυτό το καράβι γνώρισα τα νησιά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων. Με αυτό συνδέθηκε για πρώτη φορά η Σίκινος με τη Μήλο, τη Σίφνο, τη Σέριφο, την Κύθνο και την Κίμωλο και έτσι κάποια καλοκαίρια το πήρα για να κάνω εκδρομές από τη Σίκινο σε αυτά τα νησιά [στο κατάστρωμα του ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ για ταξίδι από Σίκινο προς Κίμωλο .... Βράδυ στα μισά Οκτώβρη, πάλι στο κατάστρωμα του ΜΗΛΟΣ, με ένα υπέροχο μισό φεγγάρι στον ουρανό και .... ταξίδι από Πειραιά προς Σέριφο και με μια παρέα αγοριών να έχει πιάσει κουβεντούλα με μια παρέα κοριτσιών. Και η ξανθιά της παρέας να γυρίζει και να λέει "αχ, κοιτάξτε το φεγγάρι, μοιάζει σαν κομμένη φέτα λεμονιού" .... ] ..... 

Το μόνο "άσχημο" που έχω να θυμάμαι από αύτό το καράβι είναι ... η κακομεταχείρισή του !!!! Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, όταν παροπλίστηκε το ΙΟΝΙΟ [άλλο θρυλικό πλοίο κι αυτό, ανήκε στην ίδια εταιρία] μετά το ατύχημά του στη Γραμβούσα, η εταιρία του έμεινε μόνο με το ΜΗΛΟΣ, το οποίο .... στην κυριολεξία το ΞΕΘΕΩΣΕ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ !!! Του έβγαλε πραγματικά "το λάδι" !!! Δεν προλάβαινε να επιστρέφει από το ένα δρομολόγιο και .... κατευθείαν το έστελναν για καινούριο δρομολόγιο !!! Μεχρι και δύο δρομολόγια την ημέρα το έβαζαν να κάνει !!! Αφού, να φαντασθείτε, εκτός από τα καθιερωμένα δρομολόγιά του για Κύθνο, Σέριφο, Σίφνο, Μήλο, Κίμωλο κι από κει 2 φορές τη βδομάδα για Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Ίο, Θήρα, το έστειλαν να κάνει μία φορά τη βδομάδα και το δρομολόγιο που έκανε το ΙΟΝΙΟ, δηλαδή Μονεμβασιά - Νεάπολη - Ελαφόνησο - Γύθειο - Κύθηρα - Αντικύθηρα - Καστέλι !!! Έλεος δηλαδή ... Δεν σκέφτονται ότι τα καράβια δεν είναι απλές λαμαρίνες αλλά έχουν κι αυτά ψυχή, έχουν κι αυτά αντοχές, ότι απαιτούν από εμάς να τούς δείχνουμε σεβασμό και αγάπη ....

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε Κώστα το πλοίο διστυχώς δεν υπάρχει:cry:

----------


## gtogias

Ο θρύλος των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων σε μια πρωινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά. Η φωτογραφία του Antonio Scrimali:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67690

----------


## Naias II

Καταπληκτικό ντοκουμέντο!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Με φοντο την Κιμωλο και τον "Θρυλο"....
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους λατρεις του Μηλος Εξπρες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη η σουπερ φωτο με το surf μπροστα ειναι απο την πανω μερια της μηλου που περναει το βαπορι απο το στενο μηλου - κιμωλου

----------


## tolis milos

Για να βοηθησω, αυτό εκεί το μέρος λέγεται Πολλώνια!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Για να βοηθησω, αυτό εκεί το μέρος λέγεται Πολλώνια!


Πολυ σωστα φιλε μου! :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

Μια φωτο του αξέχαστου (για μένα) πλοίου!
σε ένα απο τα πολλά ταξίδια μου με αυτό το πλοίο!
σάρωση0010.jpg

σάρωση0007.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφες και καραβολατρικες φιλε Tolis Milos.

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια φωτο του αξέχαστου (για μένα) πλοίου!
> σε ένα απο τα πολλά ταξίδια μου με αυτό το πλοίο!
> σάρωση0010.jpg
> 
> σάρωση0007.jpg


Πω πω:shock:
 Καλά με πόσα μποφώρ ταξιδεύατε? αυτό δίνει στην κυριολεξία μάχη με τα κύματα!!

----------


## tolis milos

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Tasos@@@
θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες! (οχι ακομα ομως)  :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

Δεν ξέρω πάντος είχε αρκετό καιρό, αλλά το πλοίο δεν καταλαβαίνε τίποτα!!

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανες φωτο φίλε tolis milos!! Σε ζηλεύω που τις έζησες "ζωντανά" από τη γέφυρα του πλοίου...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες φίλε _tolis milos._

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες ενός υπέροχου πλοίου.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## opelmanos

Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου το 2003 όταν ήρθε στην Σάος και για πρώτη φορά στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74155

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολλα ευχαριστω στον opelmano για την υπενθυμιση των δρομολογιων αλλα και στον Τολη για τις εξαιρετικες σε σπανιοτητα αλλα και ποιοτητα φωτογραφιες του. Να ειστε καλα!!!

----------


## erenShip

το Μήλος και το Πήγασος άφησαν εποχή στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.. αυτά τα πλοία έδειξαν σεβασμό μπροστά σε αυτά τα νησιά... χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι, με κακοκαιρία και καλοκαιρία δεν έπαυαν να ταξιδεύουν, πορπσαθώντας όσο μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν και να ευχαριστήσουν το επιβατηγό κοινό! Ευτυχώς τον Πήγασο τον έχουμε ακόμα κοντά μας...εκεί κρυμμένο πίσω από τα μεγάλα και σύγχρονα πλοία του 21ο αιώνα, περιμένωντας για κάποιο ταξίδι του...ενώ το μεγάλο Μήλος έφυγε για πάντα από τις ελληνικές θάλασσες! πλέον η ελληνική ακτοπλοία έχασε ένα από τα ωραιότερα στολίδια της και τα νησιά μας, ειδικότερα οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες δεν θα ξαναδούν το καλό φίλο τους να ξαναμπαίνει στα λιμάνι! και τέλος οι άνθρωποι που το αγάπησαν θα θυμούνται το Μήλος να διασχίζει τον Πειραιά...την Κύθνο...την Σέριφο.... και θα λησμονούν εκείνες τις εποχές!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ενα link με τα σχεδια του πολυ καλου βαποριου.

http://www.hhvferry.com/vort_1984_ga.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

_ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...._
_¶λλο ένα ποστάλι που χάθηκε τζάμπα.._
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78439

----------


## erenShip

> _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ...._
> _¶λλο ένα ποστάλι που χάθηκε τζάμπα.._
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78439


ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το δώ με αυτά τα σινιάλα γιατί μου θυμίζουν το άδοξο τέλος που είχε!

----------


## Melis7

> ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το δώ με αυτά τα σινιάλα γιατί μου θυμίζουν το άδοξο τέλος που είχε!


 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.... Πιστεύω ότι ήταν το πλοίο που είχε αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων.... Απλά, θυμηθείτε την ταχύτητα με την οποία ταξίδευε......

----------


## sparti

για καποιο διαστημα πηγεναι κυθηρα ?

----------


## erenShip

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.... Πιστεύω ότι ήταν το πλοίο που είχε αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων.... Απλά, θυμηθείτε την ταχύτητα με την οποία ταξίδευε......


όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και το αριστοκρατικό του στιλ,τον ήχο της κόρνας... και άλλα πολλά που θα μείνουν ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΑ!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Γι'αυτο ακριβως οπως πολυ σωστα εχει ξαναναφερθει εδω μεσα (ας μου συγχωρεθει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι απο ποιον), το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ και το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ τα ειχαν βρει σκουρα...δεν κοντραρες στα ισια το ΜΗΛΟΣ...τετοια καραβια φτιαχνονται καθε 100 χρονια...

----------


## opelmanos

> τετοια καραβια φτιαχνονται καθε 100 χρονια...


Μπά μην το λές.Τουλάχιστόν όσο ζούμε δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτιαχτούν ξανά τέτοια πλοία. Η τεχνολογία αλλάζει δραματικά :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Είναι σαν να περιμένεις ο Παναθηναϊκός να κατακτήσει το Τσάμπιονς Λίγκ!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Μπά μην το λές.Τουλάχιστόν όσο ζούμε δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτιαχτούν ξανά τέτοια πλοία. Η τεχνολογία αλλάζει δραματικάΕίναι σαν να περιμένεις ο Παναθηναϊκός να κατακτήσει το Τσάμπιονς Λίγκ!!!


Τωρα Μανο ετσι οπως το εθεσες....δεν μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τι έγινε εδώ βρε παιδιά? Έβαλε γκόλ ο Μάνος? ψψψψψψψ..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## erenShip

> Μπά μην το λές.Τουλάχιστόν όσο ζούμε δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτιαχτούν ξανά τέτοια πλοία. Η τεχνολογία αλλάζει δραματικάΕίναι σαν να περιμένεις ο Παναθηναϊκός να κατακτήσει το Τσάμπιονς Λίγκ!!!


έστω γνωρίζεις ότι σε τι θέση βρίσκετε πάντα ο παναθηναικός.... :Very Happy: ...και να μην συγκρίνουμε το ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ με μια ομάδα....τέτοια...χαχαχαχα....ξέρεις μάνο...... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Τι έγινε εδώ βρε παιδιά? Έβαλε γκόλ ο Μάνος? ψψψψψψψ.....


Έστω και οφ τόπικ πρέπει να σου πώ οτί το κόμεντ σου έδωσε ρέστα!! :grin:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στην έκθεση των φωτογραφιών στο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Σίφνο στον Αρτεμώνα _«Φωτογραφίζοντας τη Σίφνο»_ ο κόσμος των πλοίων εκπροσωπείται από το "Μήλος Εξπρές".  

Την έκθεση διοργανώνουν ο Δήμος Σίφνου, το Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Σίφνου και  ο Πολιτιστικός Σύλλογος Σίφνου σε συνεργασία με το Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο  του Μουσείου Μπενάκη.   
 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...064#post378064

 Η φωτογραφία του μεγάλου καλλιτέχνη_ Κώστα Μπαλάφα_  δείχνει το θρυλικό _"Μήλος Εξπρές"_ να ετοιμάζεται να προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι των Καμαρών της Σίφνου.

Ο ναύτης (ή ο λοστρόμος) πετά το ιβιλάι για να το πιάσει ο καβοδέτης και  να τραβήξει τον κάβο. Το δέσιμο του πλοίου ήταν και παραμένει πάντα  ολόληρη ιεροτελεστία.
Προσέξτε, βέβαια, ότι το πλοίο δένει στο κεφαλόσκαλο του μώλου, ενώ σήμερα δένει, συνήθως, στο πλαϊ.

Η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας αναφέρει ως χρονολογία _"περίπου 1980",_ η οποία δεν είναι σωστή.  
Η φωτογραφία, σίγουρα, είναι τραβηγμένη το _1989_ ή αργότερα αφού τότε ήρθε το _"Μήλος Εξπρές"_ στη γραμμή.


Κώστας Μπαλάφας.JPG

Κώστας Μπαλάφας 10.JPG


Κώστας Μπαλάφας
Στο λιμάνι. Σίφνος. Περίπου 1980
Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο του Μουσείου Μπενάκη
 
Kostas Balafas
At the Port, Sifnos, c 1980

----------


## gpap2006

το 1987 μπηκε στις Δυτικες το ΜΗΛΟΣ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το _"Μήλος Εξπρές"_ αγοράστηκε από την _Lindos Lines_ στις _31 Μαρτίου_ _1988.
_Αφού υπέστη μετασκευή ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη γαρμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, διπλώνοντας με το _"Ιόνιον"._
Επομένως τα δρομολόγια του πρέπει να τα ξεκίνησε το _1988_ ή το _1989.

_Στην εξαιρετική ιστοσελίδα_ http://www.hhvferry.com/vortigern2.html
_διαβάζουμε ότι το πλοίο έκανε ένα παρθενικό ταξίδι στη Μήλο έχοντας ακόμα τα σινιάλα της προηγούμενης εταιρείας του (της _Sealink British Ferries_) όπου εντυπωσίασε τους νησιώτες. Για τα επόμενα 12 χρόνια θα ήταν ο απόλυτος κυρίαρχος της γραμμής.
(Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών το _"Μήλος Εξπρές"_ ήταν στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων ότι είναι στη Ραφήνα το _"Superferry II"_).

----------


## gasim

Αύγουστος 2002, ένα πρωϊνό αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά με τα χρώματα της Hellas Ferries...

Express Milos.jpg

----------


## mandiam

Το βαπορι ηταν καταπληκτικο,ηταν γρηγορο+καλοταξιδο,αρκετα φιλοξενο+ζεστο!Ενα χειμωνα εκανε τραμπα στο Εξπρες Ολυμπια για τη γραμμη Συρου-Μυκονου-Ευδηλο(Ικαριας)-Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ...ειχε καλυψει τη γραμμη εως και Καρλοβασι που αποβιβαστηκα μεσα σε 10,5 ωρες..αρκετα συντομα θα ελεγα οταν η Ολυμπια εκανε γυρω στις 12..

----------


## karystos

Το ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στις 13 Ιουνίου 1992 στη Σέριφο

σάρωση0001-1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mε τα κλασικά σινιάλα με τα οποία αγαπήθηκε περισσότερο...
Και αν βλέπω καλά με την πρόσβαση στην πλώρη ελεύθερη για τους επιβάτες!
Merci karystos!

----------


## lissos

2 ρετρό... σε μέρες δόξας...

milost.jpg milos1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αριστες φωτο με εντονη την διαθεση για την μεταφορα μας, νοερα, σε εκεινα τα χρονια!

----------


## lissos

*Express* *Milos*
*Δίπλα του, το Εxpress Artemis*

milos5.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και πως έφτασε στην Alang της Ινδίας σαν LIMON τις 13/01/2005.
Έδώ όλη η Ιστορία του

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο στην τελευταια του κατοικια στο Alang σαν *Limon* το 2005

http://www.naviearmatori.net/ita/foto-126816-4.html

----------


## despo

PHOTO 00001despo.jpgPHOTO0 001 despo.jpgΤο αγαπημένο σε όλους μας Μήλος Εξπρες, οπως άλλωστε το συνηθίσαμε τόσα χρόνια, εδω σαν Νήσος Λήμνος στο Λαύριο. Είναι ακριβώς το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο που έκανε, πριν αυτό του ... θανάτου του. Δεν θα ξεχάσω οτι οταν έφευγε ήταν τόσο βουβό, χωρις την κίνηση που ξέραμε τόσα χρόνια που έφευγε απο τον Πειραιά, λες και ήξερε τι το περιμένει στη συνέχεια ...
Πρέπει να ήταν Οκτώβρης του 2004.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ολη η σειρα <κρανος του πυροσβεστη> ηταν το ενα καλυτερο απο το αλλο δεν ξερεις πιο να θαυμασεις.Ετσι και το Μηλος φιλε despo που ανεβασες με πηγε πισω στο 1989 οταν το πρωτοειδα στην ιο και το ελληνικο ΣΜ ηταν πραγματικα παρατερο απο τα ξενικα σινιαλα στις τσιμινιερες

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κατά τη διάρκεια της τοποθέτησης του βολβού στην πλώρη του Μήλος Εξπρές!

MILOS.jpg BULBOUS BOW.jpg

Απ' τον ιστότοπο του ναυπηγού κ. Περδικάρη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ στο μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_EXPRESS MILOS  Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

VORTIGERN.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Mε γκαράζ εναλλακτικά γιά βαγόνια ή αυτοκίνητα δούλεψε στην Μάγχη κ την Ιρλανδική θάλασσα.
Είχε ένα ξαδελφάκι το SAINT ELOI ενώ το CHARTRES (EXPRESS SANTORINI) αποτελεί σχεδιαστική εξέλιξη.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

εδώ ως νήσος λήμνος στο ομώνυμο νησί το 2004 τραβηγμενη πανω απο το σαος ιι
Scan0001 (5).jpg

----------


## sparti

Κυθνος ιουνιος 2001

----------


## BOBKING

Από φυλλάδιο της Lindos lines του 1992 το αγαπημένο Μήλος στον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου 
10c5894f066e49b093f0d49876326b8c.png

----------


## Joyrider

Πρωινή αναχώρηση, το καλοκαίρι του '94.

----------

